# Il Governo Letta



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Aggiornamento 30 aprile 
Il Governo Letta ottiene la fiducia anche al Senato con 233 sì, 59 no e 18 astensioni.
Ansa


Aggiornamento 29 aprile 
Per la fiducia al suo Governo Letta interverrà alle ore 15 alla Camera dei Deputati, alle 18 ci sarà la discussione generale. Dalle 20 circa è previsto l'appello nominale mentre il voto di fiducia arriverà dopo le 21.

Ansa







Aggiornamento 27 aprile 
Letta ha sciolto la riserva accettando l'incarico, domani alle 11:30 il giuramento.
La lista dei ministri: 

Interni e Vice Presidente - Angelino Alfano 
Difesa - Mario Mauro
Esteri - Emma Bonino
Giustizia - Anna Maria Cancellieri
Economia - Fabrizio Saccomanni
Riforme istituzionali - Gaetano Quagliariello
Sviluppo - Flavio Zanonato
Infrastrutture - Maurizio Lupi
Poliche Agricole - Nunzia Di Girolamo
Istruzione, Università e ricerca- Maria Chiara Carrozza
Salute - Beatrice Lorenzin
Lavoro e Politiche sociali - Enrico Giovannini
Ambiente - Andrea Orlando
Beni culturali e Turismo- Massimo Brai
Coesione territoriale - Carlo Trigilia
Politiche comunitarie - Anna Maria Bernini
Affari regionali, sport e turismo - Graziano Delrio
Pari opportunità, sport, politiche giovanili - Iosefa Idem
Rapporti con il Parlamento - Dario Franceschini
Integrazione - Cecile Kyenge
Pubblica Amministrazione- Giampiero D'Alia









Aggiornamento 26 aprile 
Da fonti vicine allo staff di emerge che Enrico Letta scioglierà non prima di domani la riserva per formare il Governo che dovrebbe giurare nella stessa giornata di domani. Il discorso di insediamento alle Camere che dovrebbe essere tenuto lunedì.



Aggiornamento 23 aprile
Palazzo Chigi, ipotesi Amato ed Enrico Letta
Renzi: «Io premier? Improbabile»
Il Corriere della Sera 


Si pensa al governo. Consultazioni rapide
I partiti da Napolitano. Pisicchio: «L'incarico verrà dato tra poche ore». Incerta la posizione del Pd

Corriere della Sera 


12 aprile 
Napolitano congeda i 'saggi': "Le due relazioni parte delle mie consegne al nuovo Presidente"

La Repubblica


Aggiornamento 30 marzo
Napolitano: resto fino all'ultimo giorno, aspetto proposte da due gruppi ristretti
Ansa


Aggiornamento 29 marzo
Concluse consultazioni, Napolitano riflette. 
Ansa



Bersani ha appena rinunciato a tentare di formare un nuovo Governo. Napolitano ha preso tempo. Quali scenari si aprono ora?

*Da Sky: In una nota il PD precisa che Bersani non ha rinunciato all'incarico.*


----------



## Principe (28 Marzo 2013)

Godo che buffone 2 settimane per capire quel che si capiva in mezza giornata pagliaccio


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Bersani - «Ho riferito dell'esito del lavoro di questi giorni che non ha portato a un esito risolutivo. Ho spiegato le ragioni e illustrato gli elementi di comprensione anche positivi attorno ad alcuni punti» ma ho «descritto anche le difficoltà derivate da delle preclusioni o condizioni che non ho ritenuto accettabili».


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2013)

Ma quindi?! Si sbrigassero che il paese ha bisogno di un governo! Se no immediatamente al voto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma quindi?! Si sbrigassero che il paese ha bisogno di un governo! Se no immediatamente al voto.



.....meglio il voto che un Governo pasticciato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....meglio il voto che un Governo pasticciato.



Allora andiamo al voto però si devono sbrigare!


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Solo ora l'ha capito?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora andiamo al voto però si devono sbrigare!



Qualche mese ci vuole comunque. I tempi tecnici ci sono.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualche mese ci vuole comunque. I tempi tecnici ci sono.



Spero si voti entro Maggio.


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Spero comunque che tutto ciò non spiani la strada al nano, come purtroppo temo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Spero si voti entro Maggio.




Impossibile entro maggio. Le camere le potrà sciogliere il nuovo Capo dello Stato quindi i tempi saranno più lunghi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Impossibile entro maggio. Le camere le potrà sciogliere il nuovo Capo dello Stato quindi i tempi saranno più lunghi.


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Impossibile entro maggio. Le camere le potrà sciogliere il nuovo Capo dello Stato quindi i tempi saranno più lunghi.



Io credo che in questo preciso momento si dovrebbero lasciare perdere tutte queste pesantezze burocratiche e darsi una mossa, altro che "periodo bianco" e cose del genere.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Marzo 2013)

Bersani venderebbe pure sua madre pur di sedersi a palazzo Chigi. Purtroppo per lui temo che dovrà rinunciare ad aggiungere questo tassello alla sua vita, la colpa é solo sua


----------



## Livestrong (28 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io credo che in questo preciso momento si dovrebbero lasciare perdere tutte queste pesantezze burocratiche e darsi una mossa, altro che "periodo bianco" e cose del genere.



É passato un mese dalle elezioni e sono iniziate settimana scorsa le consultazioni... Siamo un paese lentissimo in tutto


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io credo che in questo preciso momento si dovrebbero lasciare perdere tutte queste pesantezze burocratiche e darsi una mossa, altro che "periodo bianco" e cose del genere.



Miro, nessuna "pesantezza burocratica", la *Costituzione* è chiara.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Da Sky: Domani consultazioni lampo con tutti i gruppi.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Marzo 2013)

E la cambiassero sta costituzione. É vecchissima


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Io credo che in questo preciso momento si dovrebbero lasciare perdere tutte queste pesantezze burocratiche e darsi una mossa, altro che "periodo bianco" e cose del genere.



è scritto addirittura sulla costituzione non è che puoi fare come ti pare


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Miro, nessuna "pesantezza burocratica", la *Costituzione* è chiara.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Da Sky: Domani consultazioni lampo con tutti i gruppi.



Ho capito, ma la situazione è davvero al limite e non c'è tempo da perdere...non possiamo sprecare i mesi così in attesa del nuovo voto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E la cambiassero sta costituzione. É vecchissima



La cambieranno i grillini appena saranno al potere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Ho capito, ma la situazione è davvero al limite e non c'è tempo da perdere...non possiamo sprecare i mesi così in attesa del nuovo voto.



Ringraziate chi ha voluto una legge elettorale balorda.


----------



## Ale (28 Marzo 2013)

complimenti al nuovo che avanza e che ha a cuore il futuro del paese a differenza dei vecchi politici


----------



## Livestrong (28 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La cambieranno i grillini appena saranno al potere.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Con qualsiasi legge elettorale ci sarebbe stata l'ingovernabilita


----------



## smallball (28 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Bersani venderebbe pure sua madre pur di sedersi a palazzo Chigi. Purtroppo per lui temo che dovrà rinunciare ad aggiungere questo tassello alla sua vita, la colpa é solo sua



Esattamente quello che penso io


----------



## admin (28 Marzo 2013)

Elezioni politiche del 31 Luglio 1932: i nazisti ottengono un grande successo, conquistano 230 seggi e diventano il PRIMO PARTITO. Goering è eletto presidente del Reichstag, Hitler PRETENDE la cancelleria e PROMETTE DI VOTARE CONTRO QUALSIASI ALTRO GOVERNO. Hindenburg si oppone e indice nuove consultazioni elettorali per il 6 Novembre. In un paese privo di guida la LEGALITA' viene continuamente offesa. Dopo le nuove elezioni, Il paese, PRIVO DI UNA MAGGIORANZA, annaspa. Il partito nazista, che mantiene la maggioranza relativa, PRETENDE il cancellierato. Il 30 Gennaio 1933 Hindenburg affida a Hitler l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Goering parla ai tedeschi:"La vergognosa vicenda degli ultimi anni è finita per sempre. Oggi inizia una nuova era fondata sull'ONORE e sulla LIBERTA'".


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Elezioni politiche del 31 Luglio 1932: i nazisti ottengono un grande successo, conquistano 230 seggi e diventano il PRIMO PARTITO. Goering è eletto presidente del Reichstag, Hitler PRETENDE la cancelleria e PROMETTE DI VOTARE CONTRO QUALSIASI ALTRO GOVERNO. Hindenburg si oppone e indice nuove consultazioni elettorali per il 6 Novembre. In un paese privo di guida la LEGALITA' viene continuamente offesa. Dopo le nuove elezioni, Il paese, PRIVO DI UNA MAGGIORANZA, annaspa. Il partito nazista, che mantiene la maggioranza relativa, PRETENDE il cancellierato. Il 30 Gennaio 1933 Hindenburg affida a Hitler l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Goering parla ai tedeschi:"La vergognosa vicenda degli ultimi anni è finita per sempre. Oggi inizia una nuova era fondata sull'ONORE e sulla LIBERTA'".



....poi ti dicono che la storia è ciclica...


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Non credo ci sia il pericolo di una dittatura dai  credo che gli altri paesi Europei la bloccherebero sul nascere.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Marzo 2013)

Casaleggio non é Goebbels però


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non credo ci sia il pericolo di una dittatura dai  credo che gli altri paesi Europei la bloccherebero sul nascere.



Quando c'è l'anarchia al comando (anarchia economica, politica, cerebrale) cosa vuoi che importi a chi governa cosa pensano dall'estero?

Al più ci fanno un bell'embargo sull'energia, così andiamo avanti con le candele...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Con qualsiasi legge elettorale ci sarebbe stata l'ingovernabilita



Non è proprio così, innanzi tutto se ci fossero state, non dico tanto, le preferenze (nei collegi) molti in parlamento non ci sarebbero entrati.


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Quando c'è l'anarchia al comando (anarchia economica, politica, cerebrale) cosa vuoi che importi a chi governa cosa pensano dall'estero?
> 
> Al più ci fanno un bell'embargo sull'energia, così andiamo avanti con le candele...



Forse non ho espresso bene quello che volevo dire, secondo me una dittatura in Italia non ci sarà mai, i paesi europei consci della pericolosità e memore delle passate dittature europee cercheranno in ogni modo di impedire uno scenario del genere.


----------



## esjie (28 Marzo 2013)

Ma voi cambiereste voto? In base a cosa? Le elezioni son state fatte 1 mese fà...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Elezioni politiche del 31 Luglio 1932: i nazisti ottengono un grande successo, conquistano 230 seggi e diventano il PRIMO PARTITO. Goering è eletto presidente del Reichstag, Hitler PRETENDE la cancelleria e PROMETTE DI VOTARE CONTRO QUALSIASI ALTRO GOVERNO. Hindenburg si oppone e indice nuove consultazioni elettorali per il 6 Novembre. In un paese privo di guida la LEGALITA' viene continuamente offesa. Dopo le nuove elezioni, Il paese, PRIVO DI UNA MAGGIORANZA, annaspa. Il partito nazista, che mantiene la maggioranza relativa, PRETENDE il cancellierato. Il 30 Gennaio 1933 Hindenburg affida a Hitler l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Goering parla ai tedeschi:"La vergognosa vicenda degli ultimi anni è finita per sempre. Oggi inizia una nuova era fondata sull'ONORE e sulla LIBERTA'".



Grillo ha avuto, per me, la sua occasione, le nuove elezioni non gli daranno alcuna maggioranza.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Forse non ho espresso bene quello che volevo dire, secondo me una dittatura in Italia non ci sarà mai, i paesi europei consci della pericolosità e memore delle passate dittature europee cercheranno in ogni modo di impedire uno scenario del genere.



Eh ma ok, ma che fanno? Ci fanno guerra? Ci credo poco, in realtà. Più semplicemente, ci taglieranno tutto, e noi diventeremo un vietnam con più prodotti della apple...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Ma voi cambiereste voto? In base a cosa? Le elezioni son state fatte 1 mese fà...



Beh io la cambierei. Pensavo che Monti prendesse molti più voti, ma tipo il 50% in più. La gente ha preferito grillo? Enjoy...


----------



## Miro (28 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eh ma ok, ma che fanno? Ci fanno guerra? Ci credo poco, in realtà. Più semplicemente, ci taglieranno tutto, e noi diventeremo un vietnam con più prodotti della apple...



Rovesciamento dall'interno, embarghi...basta che prendano spunto dagli U S con A.


----------



## juventino (28 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Elezioni politiche del 31 Luglio 1932: i nazisti ottengono un grande successo, conquistano 230 seggi e diventano il PRIMO PARTITO. Goering è eletto presidente del Reichstag, Hitler PRETENDE la cancelleria e PROMETTE DI VOTARE CONTRO QUALSIASI ALTRO GOVERNO. Hindenburg si oppone e indice nuove consultazioni elettorali per il 6 Novembre. In un paese privo di guida la LEGALITA' viene continuamente offesa. Dopo le nuove elezioni, Il paese, PRIVO DI UNA MAGGIORANZA, annaspa. Il partito nazista, che mantiene la maggioranza relativa, PRETENDE il cancellierato. Il 30 Gennaio 1933 Hindenburg affida a Hitler l'incarico di formare il nuovo governo. Goering parla ai tedeschi:"La vergognosa vicenda degli ultimi anni è finita per sempre. Oggi inizia una nuova era fondata sull'ONORE e sulla LIBERTA'".



Grillo non è Hitler e Casaleggio non è Goering (per fortuna). Certo l'instabilità politica ed economica è una situazione pericolosa perchè offre terreno fertile a simili avvenimenti, ma onestamente Movimento non ce lo vedo proprio.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così, innanzi tutto se ci fossero state, non dico tanto, le preferenze (nei collegi) molti in parlamento non ci sarebbero entrati.



Quello é un altro discorso, le distanze erano troppo irrisorie


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quello é un altro discorso, le distanze erano troppo irrisorie



Con le preferenze, forse, le distanze sarebbero cambiate.


----------



## runner (29 Marzo 2013)

che tristezza

il Besa dopo che si è fatto umiliare dai cinque stelle in diretta adesso pure da Napolitano che gli ha detto "adesso ti faccio vedere io come si fa"

una cosa allucinante in un paese democratico.....ma quanto ci vuole a mettere un governo di dieci persone serie e poi tra un anno in concomitanza con le europee tornare a votare?


----------



## Hell Krusty (29 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grillo ha avuto, per me, la sua occasione, le nuove elezioni non gli daranno alcuna maggioranza.



Se si andrà a votare vincerà ancora B.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Grillo non è Hitler e Casaleggio non è Goering (per fortuna). Certo l'instabilità politica ed economica è una situazione pericolosa perchè offre terreno fertile a simili avvenimenti, ma onestamente Movimento non ce lo vedo proprio.


Inoltre credo sia davvero inverosimile che quasi cento anni dopo si ripeta una situazione storico-politica pari pari a quella precedente. Quest'Italia è frutto del ventennio e delle sue ripercussioni e non credo venga permesso a Grillo di diventare Duce.
Nel caso, lo firmerò di corsa il "Manifesto degli intellettuali grillini"


----------



## prebozzio (29 Marzo 2013)

Mi chiedo una cosa: il Movimento vuole ribaltare la politica dando spazio alla gente, al popolo. Un'idea di democrazia assoluta.

Il popolo italiano ha votato, dando la maggioranza al PD.

Chi ha votato il PD alle primarie aveva scelto Bersani.

Perché se la gente ha scelto Bersani e il PD il Movimento Cinque Stelle, che vuole dare potere proprio alla gente, non fa partire il loro governo? Non è incoerente?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Se si andrà a votare vincerà ancora B.



È quello che merita Grillo.


----------



## jaws (29 Marzo 2013)

Ed è quello che si meritano gli Italiani


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ed è quello che si meritano gli Italiani



...penso che tanti elettori del M5S siano molto delusi dalle scelte di Grillo.


----------



## Ale (29 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo una cosa: il Movimento vuole ribaltare la politica dando spazio alla gente, al popolo. Un'idea di democrazia assoluta.
> 
> Il popolo italiano ha votato, dando la maggioranza al PD.
> 
> ...



ma non sanno neanche loro cosa vogliono. Forse hanno inventato il movimento solo per avere la scusa di insultare ed avere le chiappe al sicuro.Finora hanno fatto solo questo.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È quello che merita Grillo.



In ogni caso, anche se di facciata, è l'unico che vuole collaborare per governare il paese. E' l'unico che viene preso a sberle in faccia da tutti, facendo pure la figura della vittima che voleva il bene del paese.

Vincerà sicuramente, a meno di ribaltoni clamorosi.


E, per inciso, meglio lui di grillo.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2013)

*Luigi Di Maio, vicepresidente della Camera per il M5S: "Non è una questione di società civile, di tecnici o 'psudotecnici': noi vogliamo un Governo 5 Stelle. Se il presidente Napolitano ci darà la possibilità di crearlo ci riuniremo e anche grazie alla rete sceglieremo i nomi".


La Repubblica *


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Luigi Di Maio, vicepresidente della Camera per il M5S: "Non è una questione di società civile, di tecnici o 'psudotecnici': noi vogliamo un Governo 5 Stelle. Se il presidente Napolitano ci darà la possibilità di crearlo ci riuniremo e anche grazie alla rete sceglieremo i nomi".
> 
> 
> La Repubblica *



Insomma, siam democratici ma se la maggioranza ce l'ha qualcun altro allora non siam più democratici, in soldoni.

Chiedo, ovviamente: l'ha detto davvero o se lo sono inventato?


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Luigi Di Maio, vicepresidente della Camera per il M5S: "Non è una questione di società civile, di tecnici o 'psudotecnici': noi vogliamo un Governo 5 Stelle. Se il presidente Napolitano ci darà la possibilità di crearlo ci riuniremo e anche grazie alla rete sceglieremo i nomi".
> 
> 
> La Repubblica *


Perchè Napolitano non gli dà l'incarico così poi vanno loro a supplicare di votargli la fiducia?


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Marzo 2013)

Ci vuole un governo con un pdc ESTERNO con fiducia di PD e 5S

BERSANI è un impresentabile,cari piddini,mettevelo bene in testa,è un poveraccio,un fallito e un mentecatto,lui e la cricca di melma che governa il piddì

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo una cosa: il Movimento vuole ribaltare la politica dando spazio alla gente, al popolo. Un'idea di democrazia assoluta.
> 
> Il popolo italiano ha votato, dando la maggioranza al PD.
> 
> ...




Beata innocenza


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ci vuole un governo con un pdc ESTERNO con fiducia di PD e 5S
> 
> BERSANI è un impresentabile,cari piddini,mettevelo bene in testa,è un poveraccio,un fallito e un mentecatto,lui e la cricca di melma che governa il piddì
> 
> ...



Monti bis ?


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Monti bis ?



De Facto si,teoricamente sarebbe una roba più_ legittimata_ perché appoggiata da un parlamento appena formato


----------



## prebozzio (29 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Beata innocenza


Beh, io avevo votato Renzi


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2013)

Concluse consultazioni, Napolitano riflette. 
Ansa


----------



## cris (30 Marzo 2013)

siamo qua a scaramucciare su "è quello che si merita lui" "è quello che si merita lei"... ma ci rendiamo conto?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, anche se di facciata, è l'unico che vuole collaborare per governare il paese. E' l'unico che viene preso a sberle in faccia da tutti, facendo pure la figura della vittima che voleva il bene del paese.
> 
> Vincerà sicuramente, a meno di ribaltoni clamorosi.
> 
> ...



Praticamente, hai detto "meglio un mafioso di grillo". Complimenti, grande.

Credevo che il riterenere B. all'altezza fosse solo una cosa da pezzenti dal Q.I. inferiore a quello di un ratto di fogna... dati anche i video dei comizi e le interviste ai dementi analfabeti che lo elogiavano...

Se siamo al livello di ritenere B. migliore del movimento, stiamo alla frutta, anzi, all'ammazzacaffè.

B. è un pagliaccio ormai, niente di più. E chi lo vota è oggettivamente uno con poco cervello. Oggettivamente e senza dubbio alcuno. Bisogna essere matti completamente.


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2013)

Tutta la vita B. piuttosto che Grillo.


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

Dopo le "consultazioni" di ieri direi che ci stiamo sempre piu' coprendo di ridicolo,che tristezza


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo una cosa: il Movimento vuole ribaltare la politica dando spazio alla gente, al popolo. Un'idea di democrazia assoluta.
> 
> Il popolo italiano ha votato, dando la maggioranza al PD.
> 
> ...


Non è incoerente, perchè il PD si è coalizzato con Vendola, quindi è primo tramite inciuci. Come i risultati del PDL sono frutto di coalizione. Il M5S è il primo partito alla camera...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2013)

Vorrei sapere cosa avrebbe fatto Berlusconi negli anni di governo per giustificare la frase: "Meglio Berlusconi che Grillo". Leggi ad personam su tutti i fronti, provvedimenti anticostituzionali e di fatto, visto che negli ultimi 20 anni ha governato soprattutto lui in Italia, ci ha portato a questa situazione. 
Vogliamo ricominciare nuovamente con la storia del conflitto di interesse? E' da diversi anni che si parla dell'abolizione delle province o del taglio degli stipendi ai parlamentari o dell'annoso problema delle auto blu che appesantisce i costi. Problemi MAI risolti... Il movimento 5 stelle ha inoltre dimostrato che si può fare politica senza gravare sulle tasche dei cittadini, rinunciando ai rimborsi elettorali. E ora mi si viene a dire: "Meglio Berlusconi che Grillo?" Ma in base a cosa?


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è incoerente, perchè il PD si è coalizzato con Vendola, quindi è primo tramite inciuci. Come i risultati del PDL sono frutto di coalizione. Il M5S è il primo partito alla camera...



Non è vero. A meno che tu abbia deciso che i voti degli Italiani all'estero non contano...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Non è vero. A meno che tu abbia deciso che i voti degli Italiani all'estero non contano...


Ho visto i risultati definitivi: il PD alla camera ha il 25.4% dei voti, mentre il M5S il 25.5%.


----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ho visto i risultati definitivi: il PD alla camera ha il 25.4% dei voti, mentre il M5S il 25.5%.


PD:
Italia 8.644.523
Estero 288.092
Totale 8.932.555

M5S
Italia 8.689.458
Estero 95.041
Totale 8.784.499

Adesso convincimi che 8.932.555 < 8.784.499


----------



## Hammer (30 Marzo 2013)

Ragà spero vivamente che poca gente qui dentro auspichi il ritorno di Silvio in questa pessima situazione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2013)

Boh, in tutti i siti che ho visto io, davano il M5S a 25.5% alla camera, contro il 25.4% del PD nei risultati definitivi. 

In ogni caso l'orientamento del M5S era quello (anche come impegno preso con gli elettori) di non dare la fiducia a nessuno. E io te lo dissi, se ricordi.


----------



## andre (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma si, grande Silvio, torna e salvaci.
Ma come stiamo messi? Preferire Berlusconi a Grillo, veramente, non capisco. Stiamo parlando di un mafioso che ha usato il governo per fare i propri interessi e nel frattempo portarci nel baratro. E sapendo questo lo preferite al Movimento? Ma piuttosto che Berlusconi meglio chiunque, anche topolino.


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2013)

Berlusconi non salverebbe nessuno, ma allo stesso tempo Grillo ci farebbe affondare immediatamente.


----------



## runner (30 Marzo 2013)

se rifanno vincere il Berlusca non ho davvero più parole


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boh, in tutti i siti che ho visto io, davano il M5S a 25.5% alla camera, contro il 25.4% del PD nei risultati definitivi.



La confusione nasce dal fatto che alla camera inizialmente i giornali hanno dato solo i risultati dei votanti in Italia, tra cui il M5S ha preso più voti, però a questi va aggiunto il voto degli italiani all'estero in cui il PD ha preso molti più voti ritornando in vantaggio alla camera


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

*Alle ore 13 è attesa la conferenza stampa di Napolitano nella sala del Quirinale.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La confusione nasce dal fatto che alla camera inizialmente i giornali hanno dato solo i risultati dei votanti in Italia, tra cui il M5S ha preso più voti, però a questi va aggiunto il voto degli italiani all'estero in cui il PD ha preso molti più voti ritornando in vantaggio alla camera


Guarda, ci credo... non è un problema. Di fondo però non mi piace questa demonizzazione del movimento in generale. Che forse molti siano spaventati dal cambiamento? Ma mi chiedo, siete contenti di come siano andate fino ad oggi le cose nel nostro paese? Quali sono, a parte il M5S, le alternative in questo momento? Le solite facce note che ci hanno portato nel baratro? 
Sono 20 anni che si parla di certe argomenti, di problemi. Se quei partiti avessero voluto fare delle riforme avrebbero potuto farle prima. A partire dall'abbattimento dei costi della politica, cosa che chissà come mai (CHISSA' PERCHE') nessuno ha mai preso in considerazione.


----------



## Doctore (30 Marzo 2013)

Pero bisogna smetterla di pensare che siccome la vecchia politica fa c.gare per forza la ''nuova politica'' deve essere migliore.
Per quanto mi riguarda del m5s condivido solo il discorso dei tagli alla politica(in fondo tutti i partiti li vogliono anche li ci sarebbe da discutere..va be)per il resto e' un programma che non condivido e non perche sono prevenuto...
Poi non sopporto questi atteggiamenti odiosi da adepti/zerbini con il guru che ordina cosa fare cosa dire ecc...Ai livelli di emilio fede e berlusconi solo che qua non e' un uomo solo ma una massa di persone che si comporta in questo modo(per carita non tutti eh fortunatamente)...una roba immonda che in qualsiasi altro paese europeo non potrebbe esistere...vedi il partito dei pirati una sorta di m5s internazionale che ha fallito nell eurozona in crisi!.
Ringraziamo la vecchia politica per averci regalato grillo oggi e chissa qualtri personaggioni ci regalera con il tempo...Grazie di tutto tenchiu veri mach


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Napolitano:"I problemi del paese sono gravi e urgenti. Mi accingo a chiedere a due gruppi ristretti di personalità tra loro diversi di formulare precise proposte programmatiche. Continuo a esercitare fino all'ultimo giorno il mio mandato, non nascondendo al paese le difficoltà che sto ancora incontrando e ribadendo la mia fiducia in un responsabile superamento di questo momento".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Pero bisogna smetterla di pensare che siccome la vecchia politica fa c.gare per forza la ''nuova politica'' deve essere migliore.
> Per quanto mi riguarda del m5s condivido solo il discorso dei tagli alla politica(in fondo tutti i partiti li vogliono anche li ci sarebbe da discutere..va be)per il resto e' un programma che non condivido e non perche sono prevenuto...
> Poi non sopporto questi atteggiamenti odiosi da adepti/zerbini con il guru che ordina cosa fare cosa dire ecc...Ai livelli di emilio fede e berlusconi solo che qua non e' un uomo solo ma una massa di persone che si comporta in questo modo(per carita non tutti eh fortunatamente)...una roba immonda che in qualsiasi altro paese europeo non potrebbe esistere...vedi il partito dei pirati una sorta di m5s internazionale che ha fallito nell eurozona in crisi!.
> Ringraziamo la vecchia politica per averci regalato grillo oggi e chissa qualtri personaggioni ci regalera con il tempo...Grazie di tutto tenchiu veri mach


Non ho detto che la nuova politica è migliore, ma potrebbe esserlo, diamo una possibilità di dimostrarlo. Il tentativo c'è, la voglia di cambiare c'è... perchè fossilizzarsi dietro posizioni ancorate come ad esempio: "Grillo distrugge tutto in due secondi"... 

Sui tagli alla politica: perchè questi si svegliano adesso? Perchè non farlo in passato quando avevano avuto la possibilità di farlo? Hanno avuto la loro occasione, l'hanno bruciata.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma basta,non facciamo ridere i polli,devono mettorsi d'accordo,accantonare le loro stramaledette necessità per il bene di un paese sull'orlo del collasso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda, ci credo... non è un problema. Di fondo però non mi piace questa demonizzazione del movimento in generale. Che forse molti siano spaventati dal cambiamento? Ma mi chiedo, siete contenti di come siano andate fino ad oggi le cose nel nostro paese? Quali sono, a parte il M5S, le alternative in questo momento? Le solite facce note che ci hanno portato nel baratro?
> Sono 20 anni che si parla di certe argomenti, di problemi. Se quei partiti avessero voluto fare delle riforme avrebbero potuto farle prima. A partire dall'abbattimento dei costi della politica, cosa che chissà come mai (CHISSA' PERCHE') nessuno ha mai preso in considerazione.



Leggi il mio post di oggi nella sezione M5S, credo che l'importante nelle discussioni politiche sia focalizzarsi sui fatti reali e certificati guardando le cose con imparzialità e distacco, il problerma è che la maggior parte delle persone segue la politica come se fosse tifo calcistico senza nessuna logica persino per le sue effettive condizioni sociali-
Quanti operai disoccupati ad esempio votano un partito di estrazione Liberista come il pdl, nonostante più volte i propri rappresentanti abbiano dichiarato più o meno velatamente che sono un mazzo di fatti suoi e che non è competenza dello stato.
votare il pdl potrebbe aver senso se si è imprenditori ma da disoccupati o operai è voler imitare con gioia il celebre Tafazzi.
Dico potrebbe aver senso per gli imprenditori se non fosse che gli stessi oggi si suicidano per i danni al sistema economico che il pdl ha procurato.


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma chissenefrega dei costi della politica. Solo il M5S può pensare di finanziare redditi di cittadinanza e altre cose con tagli alle auto blu. C'è un paese da ricostruire, e quando arriva in commissione un provvedimento per pagare i debiti alle imprese questi babbei si mettono di traverso perché non capiscono nulla.


----------



## Doctore (30 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che la nuova politica è migliore, ma potrebbe esserlo, diamo una possibilità di dimostrarlo. Il tentativo c'è, la voglia di cambiare c'è... perchè fossilizzarsi dietro posizioni ancorate come ad esempio: "Grillo distrugge tutto in due secondi"...
> 
> Sui tagli alla politica: perchè questi si svegliano adesso? Perchè non farlo in passato quando avevano avuto la possibilità di farlo? Hanno avuto la loro occasione, l'hanno bruciata.


Una possibilita la darei anche al m5s pero c e un particolare una minoranza non puo governare il paese...Il m5s ha 2 scelte o si allea con qualcuno o si torna al voto prende il 40 x cento e si fa la sua maggioranza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega dei costi della politica. Solo il M5S può pensare di finanziare redditi di cittadinanza e altre cose con tagli alle auto blu. C'è un paese da ricostruire, e quando arriva in commissione un provvedimento per pagare i debiti alle imprese questi babbei si mettono di traverso perché non capiscono nulla.


Guarda che non sono solo auto blu eh...
Ci sono gli stipendi e le pensioni dei politici che pesano come macigni, senza contare le province. Solo le pensioni dei politici pesano all'Italia 213 mln di euro l'anno. Sai cosa succederebbe se quei soldi andassero a finire nella ricerca per esempio?
Finanziamenti pubblici ai partiti... costi delle province... tutto questo pesa tantissimo. Si cominciasse a tagliare da lì, poi vediamo.

Uno vuole pagarle le tasse, ma a patto che i servizi funzionino. Non posso accettare che in hospice con mia madre che stava morendo si possa risparmiare sul riscaldamento... in una stanza esposta alle folate di vento.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Marzo 2013)

Dovrebbero mettere online il copione da far recitare agli iniziati del m5s, tanto dicono tutti le stesse cose, a mio giudizio inutili


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Leggi il mio post di oggi nella sezione M5S, credo che l'importante nelle discussioni politiche sia focalizzarsi sui fatti reali e certificati guardando le cose con imparzialità e distacco, il problerma è che la maggior parte delle persone segue la politica come se fosse tifo calcistico senza nessuna logica persino per le sue effettive condizioni sociali-
> Quanti operai disoccupati ad esempio votano un partito di estrazione Liberista come il pdl, nonostante più volte i propri rappresentanti abbiano dichiarato più o meno velatamente che sono un mazzo di fatti suoi e che non è competenza dello stato.
> votare il pdl potrebbe aver senso se si è imprenditori ma da disoccupati o operai è voler imitare con gioia il celebre Tafazzi.
> Dico potrebbe aver senso per gli imprenditori se non fosse che gli stessi oggi si suicidano per i danni al sistema economico che il pdl ha procurato.


Esatto, hai centrato il punto. 
Guardavo tra l'altro un video in periodo di elezioni in cui Berlusconi accusava i grillini di essere esponenti di estrema sinistra... dicendo che si sarebbero alleati con la sinistra. Niente di tutto questo. Il paradosso è che è stato proprio Berlusconi dopo le elezioni a parlare di governissimo con Pd, Pdl e Lega. Alla faccia della coerenza 
E io dovrei preferire Berlusconi a Grillo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che non sono solo auto blu eh...
> Ci sono gli stipendi e le pensioni dei politici che pesano come macigni, senza contare le province. Solo le pensioni dei politici pesano all'Italia 213 mln di euro l'anno. Sai cosa succederebbe se quei soldi andassero a finire nella ricerca per esempio?
> Finanziamenti pubblici ai partiti... costi delle province... tutto questo pesa tantissimo. Si cominciasse a tagliare da lì, poi vediamo.
> 
> Uno vuole pagarle le tasse, ma a patto che i servizi funzionino. Non posso accettare che in hospice con mia madre che stava morendo si possa risparmiare sul riscaldamento... in una stanza esposta alle folate di vento.



I soldi per il reddito di cittadinanza ovviamente non arriverebbero solo dal taglio dei costi della politica.che sono più una necessità morale ma che non incidono sul bilancio in maniera determinante
Il grosso del finanziamento deriverebbe:
Dal taglio ai costi della difesa, mai dichiarati ufficialmente ma altissimi, intorno al 20-30 % del pil, è praticamente l'unico settore che non ha avuto tagli anzi è stato ibcrementato con le famose commesse per i caccia e le navi, VI è anche una spesa spropositata per il corpo ufficiali, numerosissimi e totalmente inutili, con spese oltrechè di stipendi anche di rappresentanza enormi, una vera casta con privilegi addirittura superiori a quelli dei politici.
Dalla riforma del Welfare, in pratica per semplificare non esisterebbero più la cassa integrazione nè l'indennità di disoccupazione, superiori come cifre (mediamente di 800 euro) ma limitate nel tempo-
Tagli alle pensioni molto alte e a varie indennità di tutti i tipi

Nel conteggio và anche considerata la ricaduta sull'economia e l'occupazione, in pratica ognuno sapendo di poter contare su un reddito di sopravvivenza in caso di necessità è meno spaventato e più portato a consumare.


----------



## jaws (30 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E io dovrei preferire Berlusconi a Grillo?



G. non sarà peggio di B. ma di sicuro non è il salvatore della patria come lui e i suoi fan vanno predicando


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero mettere online il copione da far recitare agli iniziati del m5s, tanto dicono tutti le stesse cose, a mio giudizio inutili



Per favore, visto che non ti conosco e amo confrontarmi con tutti per aumentare la mia esperienza, esponi le tue idee politiche generali, ovviamente con fatti acclamati e documentati evitando trollate, visioni personali e frasi fatte?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Esatto, hai centrato il punto.
> Guardavo tra l'altro un video in periodo di elezioni in cui Berlusconi accusava i grillini di essere esponenti di estrema sinistra... dicendo che si sarebbero alleati con la sinistra. Niente di tutto questo. Il paradosso è che è stato proprio Berlusconi dopo le elezioni a parlare di governissimo con Pd, Pdl e Lega. Alla faccia della coerenza
> E io dovrei preferire Berlusconi a Grillo?



La verità è che Bersani subito dopo le elezioni pensava di fare con il M5S quello che il PDL ha fatto con la lega, cioè tradimento totale dei propri valori in cambio di qualche "cadrega"
è ancora presto per dirlo ma se veramente nessun parlamentare grillino si vende è già un bel segnale rispetto alla consueta comptravendita di senatori, Scilipoti docet


----------



## Livestrong (30 Marzo 2013)

Che ti cambia conoscere il pensiero politico di una persona? Per poterlo poi additare come "berlusconiano" o "fascista" magari? Io attualmente non mi rispecchio in nessun partito, e penso anche che il problema del l'appartenenza non sta tanto nel voto, quanto nei pensieri. Io posso anche votare partito democratico senza essere comunista o pdl senza essere un imprenditore, queste idee sono quelle che hanno rovinato l'Italia. Gli elettori non sono fatti con lo stampino, ognuno ha una propria rispettabile testa. Il problema sorge nel momento in cui uno si permette di giudicare gli altri, così come fanno i grillini. Giudicando gli altri, di rimando, vengono giudicati anche loro, mi sembra normalissimo. Sarebbe anormale il contrario.

Se vuoi poi si può pure parlare del mio orientamento generale, ma non credo che cambi la sostanza. La sostanza é che il movimento 5 stelle é composto in gran parte da ignoranti, il programma é troppo generico, propone cose non fattibili (come l'uscita dall'euro tramite un referendum), perciò di che stiamo parlando?

E questo cambia se a dirlo é un berlusconiano, un bersaniano o un nostalgico del duce?


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

resta comunque il fatto che dopo ben 5 settimane dalle elzioni politiche e' ancora in carica il governo guidato da Mario Monti


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che non sono solo auto blu eh...
> Ci sono gli stipendi e le pensioni dei politici che pesano come macigni, senza contare le province. Solo le pensioni dei politici pesano all'Italia 213 mln di euro l'anno. Sai cosa succederebbe se quei soldi andassero a finire nella ricerca per esempio?
> Finanziamenti pubblici ai partiti... costi delle province... tutto questo pesa tantissimo. Si cominciasse a tagliare da lì, poi vediamo.
> 
> Uno vuole pagarle le tasse, ma a patto che i servizi funzionino. Non posso accettare che in hospice con mia madre che stava morendo si possa risparmiare sul riscaldamento... in una stanza esposta alle folate di vento.


213 milioni di euro ti sembrano tanti? Bruciamo ogni anno 80 miliardi di interessi sul debito. Lo Stato ha debiti arretrati verso le imprese per un importo che nel migliore dei casi è pari a 70 miliardi. 

Forse, forse, le priorità sono altre.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Che ti cambia conoscere il pensiero politico di una persona? Per poterlo poi additare come "berlusconiano" o "fascista" magari? Io attualmente non mi rispecchio in nessun partito, e penso anche che il problema del l'appartenenza non sta tanto nel voto, quanto nei pensieri. Io posso anche votare partito democratico senza essere comunista o pdl senza essere un imprenditore, queste idee sono quelle che hanno rovinato l'Italia. Gli elettori non sono fatti con lo stampino, ognuno ha una propria rispettabile testa. Il problema sorge nel momento in cui uno si permette di giudicare gli altri, così come fanno i grillini. Giudicando gli altri, di rimando, vengono giudicati anche loro, mi sembra normalissimo. Sarebbe anormale il contrario.
> 
> Se vuoi poi si può pure parlare del mio orientamento generale, ma non credo che cambi la sostanza. La sostanza é che il movimento 5 stelle é composto in gran parte da ignoranti, il programma é troppo generico, propone cose non fattibili (come l'uscita dall'euro tramite un referendum), perciò di che stiamo parlando?
> 
> E questo cambia se a dirlo é un berlusconiano, un bersaniano o un nostalgico del duce?



il problema di fondo è che si deve vedere alla politica in modo pragmatico e non ideologico.
già affermare che uno possa essere berlusconiano, bersaniano o un nostalgico del duce e una stupidata, nulla nella vita è assoluto, ogni politico a posizioni diverse su vari argomenti e sta a noi decisere quali considerare valide su basi obiettive e non sulla simpatia personale.

Per esempio io che mi considero un liberale ho visto con simpatia l'entrata in campo di Berlusconi e all'inizio l'ho sostenuto come una novità interessante, ovviamente essendo una persona dotata di coscienza analitica ho impiegato 6 mesi per vedere che era solo interessato ai fatti suoi e totalmente inadatto a governare. 
Anche la nascita della lega l'ho vista con simpatia, si è subito presentata come una destra sociale, visione politica che non condivido particolarmente ma che ha qualche punto interessante, magari anche un po xenofoba e razzista ma pensavo che potesse portare dei benefici economici ai padani, ovviamente la cronaca dice che hanno subito venduto il sedere al berlusca ed è scandaloso come il popolo padano (inteso come abitanti del nord non certo come etnia) si faccia ancora infinocchiare.

IL movimento 5 stelle è un abozzo di democrazia partecipativa tramite i moderni sistemi di comunicazione.
è una novità assoluta e come tale va assolutamente perfezionata e non è detto che il M5S e Grillo siano quelli in gradio di attuarla.
Però è una strada che va assolutamente percorsa, appurato che tutte le ideologie ognuna con i suoi pregi e difetti abbiano indiscutibilmente fallito perchè tutte sempre inevitabilmente affidate a dei leader che con il tempo perdono il senso della realtà e il contatto con la base del popolo e inevitalmente si fanno corrompere da lobby e caste sociali di vario tipo. 

Per dimostrare l'assoluta superiorità della democrazia partecipativa io faccio sempre l'esempio dei referendum popolari.
Il risultato dei medesimi è praticamente sempre la soluzione più ovvia, civile e corretta, peccato che per gabbare la volonta nazionale si faccia quasi sempre in modo di non raggiungere il quorum o addirittura si ignora il risultato.
vedasi esito referendum aborto, divorzio, nucleare, caccia, finanziamento partiti ecc.

Altro esempio in un sondaggio di questa settimana del corsera si faceva esprimere la preferenza per il sistema elettorale è ha stravinto quello a doppio turno che senza dubbi è il migliore sia per democraticità sia per stabilità ma che i partiti tutti si guardano bene dall'adottare per potersi spartire il potere e non avere responsabilità dirette.

Il referendum indetto dai M5S sull'euro sarebbe un espressione di democraticità, mi pare ovvio che sia giusto che la moneta nazionale sia decisa da tutta la nazione e non da pochi politici, in più sicuramente vincerebbe il si all'Euro, perciò si sta discutendo sul niente


----------



## Prinz (30 Marzo 2013)

la democrazia partecipativa diretta è un cretinata che Grillo va propugnando per poter mantenere il controllo diretto sul partito. La democrazia è intrinsecamente rappresentativa, non è pensabile suggerire modelli di democrazia che prescindano dalla presenza di organi di rappresentanza, è così per qualsiasi persona giuridica dallo Stato alla Pro loco di paese.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> la democrazia partecipativa diretta è un cretinata che Grillo va propugnando per poter mantenere il controllo diretto sul partito. La democrazia è intrinsecamente rappresentativa, non è pensabile suggerire modelli di democrazia che prescindano dalla presenza di organi di rappresentanza, è così per qualsiasi persona giuridica dallo Stato alla Pro loco di paese.



è il modello ampiamente inperfetto che ci hanno propugnato sino adesso.

ALzare la testa è guardare un pò piu in là no?
poi potra anche fallire ma rifiutarsi almeno di provarci è proprio stupido visto anche l'attuale mediocrità della proposta politica in generale


----------



## Prinz (30 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è il modello ampiamente inperfetto che ci hanno propugnato sino adesso.
> 
> ALzare la testa è guardare un pò piu in là no?
> poi potra anche fallire ma rifiutarsi almeno di provarci è proprio stupido visto anche l'attuale mediocrità della proposta politica in generale



Sì, infatti, fidati come ti eri fidato di Berlusca e della Lega. Vai, senza timore


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2013)

Dunque, il referendum sull'euro è una ****** per un semplice motivo: partirebbe una mastodontica corsa agli sportelli che farebbe saltare tutto.

Se si vuole uscire dall'Euro si fa come Cipro. Venerdì sera --> Consiglio dei Ministri --> Decreto.



La democrazia diretta non è una soluzione, consiglio di dare un'occhiata al teorema dell'impossibilità di Kenneth Arrow e alla California che con la democrazia diretta è allo sbando.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma qualcuno davvero pensa che sia possibile una democrazia del tutto assoluta? Completamente? Infinitamente?

Neanche con dieci persone è possibile, figurarsi in più di cinquanta milioni.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Tra i saggi c'è pure tale Quagliariello. Ma chi è, quello del Pdl?!?!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra i saggi c'è pure tale Quagliariello. Ma chi è, quello del Pdl?!?!



Si è lui. Comunque questi sono i due gruppi costituiti:
Nel primo gruppo: il prof. Valerio Onida, il sen. Mario Mauro, il sen. Gaetano Quagliariello e il prof. Luciano Violante.

Il secondo: il prof. Enrico Giovannini, presidente dell'Istat, il prof. Giovanni Pitruzzella, presidente dell'Autorità garante della concorrenza e del mercato; il dottor Salvatore Rossi, membro del Direttorio della Banca d'Italia, l'on. Giancarlo Giorgietti e il sen. Filippo Bubbico, presidenti delle Commissioni speciali operanti alla Camera e al Senato ed infine il ministro Enzo Moavero Milanesi.

La Repubblica


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

da questi nomi dovrebbe uscire il nuovo premier??


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> da questi nomi dovrebbe uscire il nuovo premier??



Più che altro, secondo me, una squadra di Governo capace di prendere i voti di PD e PDL, il premier, credo, rimarrebbe Bersani.


----------



## Ale (30 Marzo 2013)

il nano non è saggio..


----------



## Vinz (30 Marzo 2013)

Pitruzzella è l'autore del mio libro di Diritto Costituzionale


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Più che altro, secondo me, una squadra di Governo capace di prendere i voti di PD e PDL, il premier, credo, rimarrebbe Bersani.



io Bersani ce lo toglierei


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Marzo 2013)

C'è anche violante.......


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è anche violante.......



Manca la Lombardi.....come mai?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti, fidati come ti eri fidato di Berlusca e della Lega. Vai, senza timore



vederli con simpatia non è fidarsi, di sicuro ho impiegato 6 mesi per capire non 20 anni come il resto degli italiani
quello che non concepisco sono le menti chiuse sia di destra che di sinistra.
6 mesi sono disposto a darli anche ai M5S


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2013)

Il gruppo con Violante, Mauro ecc. ecc. chiaramente lavorerà su legge elettorale e riforme istituzionali...


----------



## jaws (30 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> vederli con simpatia non è fidarsi, di sicuro ho impiegato 6 mesi per capire non 20 anni come il resto degli italiani
> quello che non concepisco sono le menti chiuse sia di destra che di sinistra.
> 6 mesi sono disposto a darli anche ai M5S



In questo momento 6 mesi non ce li possiamo permettere


----------



## Hammer (31 Marzo 2013)

Il figlio di Valerio Onida è stato un mio professore. Spero solamente che il padre non sia tanto disorganizzato e inadeguato quanto il figlio


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2013)

Grillo: "I saggi? Badanti della democrazia"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> In questo momento 6 mesi non ce li possiamo permettere



appunto menti chiuse

fra 6 mesi saremo ancora qui a chiederci chi e come dovrebbe governare

le 10 cariatidi indicate da Napolitano ne sono l'esempio lampante

Il M5S è il partito che ha preso più voti, escludendo le coalizioni che sono uno dei mali attuali dell'Italia in quanto obbligano a coesistere forze politiche di estrazione diversa e spesso contraria.

con il doppio turno avrebbe stravinto le elezioni e il pdl non esisterebbe più

ovviamente non vanno confuse le attuali armate brancaleone che sono le coalizzioni italiane con quelle tedesche e degli altri paesi in cui prevale il proporzionale.


----------



## Nick (31 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> appunto menti chiuse
> 
> fra 6 mesi saremo ancora qui a chiederci chi e come dovrebbe governare
> 
> ...


Contando anche i voti esteri il primo partito è il PD, non il M5S.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> Contando anche i voti esteri il primo partito è il PD, non il M5S.



I voti esteri


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> appunto menti chiuse
> 
> fra 6 mesi saremo ancora qui a chiederci chi e come dovrebbe governare
> 
> ...



I voti presi dal M5S fino ad ora non contano nulla per libera scelta di Grillo, è bene ricordarlo.


----------



## Morghot (31 Marzo 2013)

In pratica un nuovo governo tecnico, un monti bis, ecco il cambiamento dei grillini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> In pratica un nuovo governo tecnico, un monti bis, ecco il cambiamento dei grillini



Meglio dire "un monti one", visto che è ancora in carica il governo Monti sfiduciato e dimissionario, e Napolitano dice che può starci ancora per diverso tempo


----------



## Doctore (31 Marzo 2013)

Il quarto in classifica governera.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Il quarto in classifica governera.



Alla fine ha vinto Monti......


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I voti presi dal M5S fino ad ora non contano nulla per libera scelta di Grillo, è bene ricordarlo.



Personalmente avrei visto volentieri una alleanza Pd M5S che avesse annientato definitivamente il Berlusca magari fecendolo condannare o fuggire all'estero, in modo da ricreare una vera destra liberale con azzeramento di tutto il suo impresentabile gruppo dirigenziale, perchè no, con Renzi leader, visto che chiaramente non è un socialista.

Invece il M5S ha dimostrato veramente di essere aria nuova e pulita rifiutando l'alleanza non tanto con la base del PD ma con il suo squallido apparato dirigenziale certo non meglio di quello del PDL

inoltre non sottovalutiamo che se le politiche sociali della sinistra sono nettamente più civili rispetto a quelle della destra il suo programma economico è molto vicino a quello di Monti, cioè un disastro, come hanno già dimostrato i governi Prodi precedenti.

A livello economico sono più validi e hanno molti più punti di contatto i programmi M5S e PDL, peccato che il pdl nei suoi obiettivi è forviato dalle lobby speculative che rappresenta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Marzo 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> Contando anche i voti esteri il primo partito è il PD, non il M5S.



Probabilmente si, però leggendo i dati definitivi alla camera di tutti i siti danno primo il M5S, non capisco perchè non sommano i voti esteri
Esempio:
I DATI DEFINITIVI. Alla Camera dei deputati la coalizione capitanata dal Partito democratico raggiunge il 29,54% (340 seggi con il premio di maggioranza), poco di più della coalizione di centrodestra, ferma al 29,18% (124 seggi). Il primo partito, a sorpresa, è il Movimento 5 Stelle di Beppe Grillo, che ottiene il 25,55% dei voti e 108 seggi.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Personalmente avrei visto volentieri una alleanza Pd M5S che avesse annientato definitivamente il Berlusca magari fecendolo condannare o fuggire all'estero, in modo da ricreare una vera destra liberale con azzeramento di tutto il suo impresentabile gruppo dirigenziale, perchè no, con Renzi leader, visto che chiaramente non è un socialista.
> 
> Invece il M5S ha dimostrato veramente di essere aria nuova e pulita rifiutando l'alleanza non tanto con la base del PD ma con il suo squallido apparato dirigenziale certo non meglio di quello del PDL
> 
> ...



A mio avviso il M5S sta sprecando l'occasione storica di poter incidere con forza sulle scelte politiche che contano. Secondo me Grillo avrebbe potuto benissimo accordare la fiducia a Bersani per ottenere in cambio la realizzazione di punti qualificanti del suo programma invece, per mantenere la propria purezza, sta riconsegnando il Paese in mano a Berlusconi. Contento lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A mio avviso il M5S sta sprecando l'occasione storica di poter incidere con forza sulle scelte politiche che contano. Secondo me Grillo avrebbe potuto benissimo accordare la fiducia a Bersani per ottenere in cambio la realizzazione di punti qualificanti del suo programma invece, per mantenere la propria purezza, sta riconsegnando il Paese in mano a Berlusconi. Contento lui.



Come già scritto il M5S non è la lega ben contenta di vendere il sedere al pdl anche contro il parere della sua base

Se il pd voleva l'alleanza doveva azzerare il suo gruppo dirigente che non scordiamoci e spezzato in 4 correnti antitetiche una all'altra

nb: Io in qualità di rappresentante di un associazione a fini sociali seguo molto spesso le assemblee dei consigli di zona, che sono aperte a tutta la cittadinanza e che invito tutti a seguire qualche volta.
Vi posso assicurare che praticamente le posizioni di leghisti e M5S a livello locale sono spesso molto vicine e che i rappresentanti di questi gruppi sono spesso persone pratiche, umili e appassionate, niente a che vedere con i rappresentanti di PD e PDL ridicolarmente demagogici e irrigimentati anche a livelli così popolari, peccato 'per la lega che i suoi vertici si siano venduti da tempo


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come già scritto il M5S non è la lega ben contenta di vendere il sedere al pdl anche contro il parere della sua base
> 
> Se il pd voleva l'alleanza doveva azzerare il suo gruppo dirigente che non scordiamoci e spezzato in 4 correnti antitetiche una all'altra
> 
> ...



Non dubito della bontà della base del M5S che, giustamente, vuole il vero combiamento ma,per come la vedo io, pretendendo tutto e subito (azzeramento immediato della classe dirigente del PD) si finisce per non ottenere nulla e francamente non credo che il M5S sarà mai in grado di governare da solo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non dubito della bontà della base del M5S che, giustamente, vuole il vero combiamento ma,per come la vedo io, pretendendo tutto e subito (azzeramento immediato della classe dirigente del PD) si finisce per non ottenere nulla e francamente non credo che il M5S sarà mai in grado di governare da solo.



Non è facile come tutti la fanno,
il problema nasce dalla legge elettorale che le 2 coalizzioni si sono fatte ad arte per spartirsi il potere senza prendersi le responsabilità derivanti

Oltretutto mentre un alleanza con il Pdl sarebbe semplice, perchè è un partito di plastica totalmente gestito dal Berlusca nel bene e nel male, perciò trovato un accordo con lui è fatta

con il Pd è praticamente impossibile, vi sono le correnti Dalemiane e Renziane di ispirazione popolare e moderate, molto lontane dalla socialdemocrazia che il pd dovrebbe rappresentare in più influenzate dalle correnti cattoliche conservatrici, oltretutto in netto contrasto una con l'altra.
Vi è poi la corrente più socialdemocratica di Bersani, però molto legata alle oligarchie di partito, e tutt'altro che propensa al cambiamento e all'alleggerimento del peso della burocrazia che soffoca l'Italia.
Infine vi è la componente giovane e più riformatrice, a mio parere l'unica che può realmente dialogare con Grillo, ma che appare anche la più debole senza dei veri leader, anche il dialogo con SEL troppo statalista e poco riformatrice non sembra facilissimo 

In realtà quale di queste correnti può dare garanzie a Grillo se hanno programmi e finalità così diverse una con l'altra?
e soprattutto come può l'elettorato di sinistra accettare questo vaso di pandora?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non è facile come tutti la fanno,
> il problema nasce dalla legge elettorale che le 2 coalizzioni si sono fatte ad arte per spartirsi il potere senza prendersi le responsabilità derivanti
> 
> Oltretutto mentre un alleanza con il Pdl sarebbe semplice, perchè è un partito di plastica totalmente gestito dal Berlusca nel bene e nel male, perciò trovato un accordo con lui è fatta
> ...




Non ho detto che sarebbe facile ma credo che le varie anime della sinistra (in gran parte almeno) digerirebbero, in ogni caso, più facilmente un'alleanza con Grillo che con Berlusconi. La legge elettorale attuale è pessima ma per cambiarla occorre una maggioranza che non ho capito dove sia. Grillo propone di tornare alla vecchia ma chi vuole lo stesso?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che sarebbe facile ma credo che le varie anime della sinistra (in gran parte almeno) digerirebbero, in ogni caso, più facilmente un'alleanza con Grillo che con Berlusconi. La legge elettorale attuale è pessima ma per cambiarla occorre una maggioranza che non ho capito dove sia. Grillo propone di tornare alla vecchia ma chi vuole lo stesso?



SInceramente sarà l'età ma non ricordo benissimo come era la vecchia legge elettorale, non penso che si riferisca al proporzionale

comunque a mio parere le soluzioni sono 2:
o si passa al doppio turno, che sarebbe la soluzione della maggior parte de problemi italiani chiunque vincesse, e tra l'altro attualmente il M5S vincerebbe a mano bassa, ma ovviamente non passerà mai, sarebbe troppo semplice e la casta non ha nessuna intenzione di abdicare basta vedere i 10 saggi indicati da Napolitano

la seconda possibilità, la più concreta, è che premesso che il M5S non ha la possibilità di erodere altri voti al centrodestra a cui è rimasto il bacino di riferimento delle lobby mafiose, quella degli speculatori, quella degli evasori delinguenziali a prescindere da non confondere con quella degli evasori di protesta, quella dei voti in vendita e quella, credo la più numerosa, delle brave persone laboriose e oneste che tendenzialmente mandano avanti l'Italia, di stampo conservatore ma superficiali e un pò rinco o per ragioni di età o di limitatezza analitica. 
Dicevo la seconda possibilita e che i votanti del PD di stampo progressista e riformatore, di gran lunga i più numerosi alla base ma i meno rappresentati al vertice, giusto per confermare la democraticità dei vertici PD, aprano gli occhi e finalmente liberi dalle ideologie trite e ritrite votino M5S.
Ricordo che confermare o togliere la fiducia e un diritto dovere degli elettori in base ai risultati delle amministrazioni e chi vota solo su basi ideologiche tradisce la nazione


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION], la vecchia legge era, se non sbaglio, maggioritaria con quota proporzionale. Partiamo dalla situazione attuale. Ad oggi il M5S riufiuta di appoggiare la nascita di un Governo con il PD, Napolitano (giusto o sbagliato che sia) spinge per un accordo PD-PDL e se riesce il M5S di fatto sarà del tutto ininfluente in Parlamento. PD e PDL se e quando cambieranno la legge elettorale troveranno un sistema, stanne certo, penalizzante per il M5S. Se il tentativo di Napolitano non riesce (entro una decina di giorni), Bersani ed i suoi eleggeranno un Presidente della Repubblica della loro parte e si andrà ad un nuovo voto con questa legge elettorale. Credi che il M5S da nuove elezioni uscirebbe tanto forte da avere la maggioranza anche al Senato?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION], la vecchia legge era, se non sbaglio, maggioritaria con quota proporzionale. Partiamo dalla situazione attuale. Ad oggi il M5S riufiuta di appoggiare la nascita di un Governo con il PD, Napolitano (giusto o sbagliato che sia) spinge per un accordo PD-PDL e se riesce il M5S di fatto sarà del tutto ininfluente in Parlamento. PD e PDL se e quando cambieranno la legge elettorale troveranno un sistema, stanne certo, penalizzante per il M5S. Se il tentativo di Napolitano non riesce (entro una decina di giorni), Bersani ed i suoi eleggeranno un Presidente della Repubblica della loro parte e si andrà ad un nuovo voto con questa legge elettorale. Credi che il M5S da nuove elezioni uscirebbe tanto forte da avere la maggioranza anche al Senato?



In pratica, se non erro, si avrebbe al senato la stessa legge della camera, mi pare già un passo avanti, anche se la soluzione è il doppio turno

Io spero di non essere troppo ottimista ma vedo questi possibili scenari:

A il pd e il pdl trovano un accordo e in cambio di una reciproca immunità per le malefatte precedenti varano delle riforme utili all'Italia
B Il PD e il PDL s'inciuciano senza vere riforme e in quel caso il M5S stravince alle prossime votazioni
D PD e M5S stanno giocando a poker e prima o poi un compromesso lo trovano, e la mia soluzione preferita ma a patto che il pd si riformi soprattutto come classe dirigente, in questo caso anche la riforma del centro destra sarebbe automatica


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In pratica, se non erro, si avrebbe al senato la stessa legge della camera, mi pare già un passo avanti, anche se la soluzione è il doppio turno
> 
> Io spero di non essere troppo ottimista ma vedo questi possibili scenari:
> 
> ...



Manca un ipotesi C? 
La A per me è da escludere. 
La B la temo è sarebbe la peggiore perché se governano per 5 anni rimarrà ben poco in mano a Grillo che vincerebbe sulle macerie.
La D è l'unica strada per cambiare, almeno qualcosa, subito.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Manca un ipotesi C?
> La A per me è da escludere.
> La B la temo è sarebbe la peggiore perché se governano per 5 anni rimarrà ben poco in mano a Grillo che vincerebbe sulle macerie.
> La D è l'unica strada per cambiare, almeno qualcosa, subito.



l'ipotesi C non c'è, magari qualche utente riesce a formularla

Blu71 è un piacere dialogare con uno che non parla per slogan.
comunque credo che l'ipotesi A sia la meno gradevole eticamente ma anche la più percorribile e forse la più adatta per l'Italia,la mancanza di capacità d'analisi critica sui fatti politici dei nostri compatrioti non dà molte opportunità. La maggior parte delle persone sceglie uno schieramento su basi emotive e lo difende a priori anche contro l'evidenza, legittimando di fatto gli abusi della casta


----------



## Livestrong (1 Aprile 2013)

Si parla di democrazia e poi si invoca il maggioritario? Evviva la coerenza


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Aprile 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> siamo qua a scaramucciare su "è quello che si merita lui" "è quello che si merita lei"... ma ci rendiamo conto?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Quando un grillino riuscira' a controbattermi sul programma economico che ha votato, allora ti daro' ragione. Fino ad allora quelli che votano senza senso logico siete voi. Ringrazio il cielo ogni giorno per il mio qi. Inoltre, a me interessa del paese, non delle beghe personali dell'eventuale premier. Voterei anche Lucifero se salvasse il paese.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Aprile 2013)

Lol mi sono accorto di conoscere uno dei saggi XD


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Quando un grillino riuscira' a controbattermi sul programma economico che ha votato, allora ti daro' ragione. Fino ad allora quelli che votano senza senso logico siete voi. Ringrazio il cielo ogni giorno per il mio qi. Inoltre, a me interessa del paese, non delle beghe personali dell'eventuale premier. Voterei anche Lucifero se salvasse il paese.



Il tuo nome utente si adatta bene a descrivere Berlusconi e le tue posizione politiche, non si può certo dire che sia un caso

Tra l'altro controbattere il piano economico del pdl è semplicissimo, anche perchè quello del M5S è abbastanza simile, se appunto non foste dei morti che parlano l'intesa sarebbe più facile che con il PD.

Il problema che tutto quello che prevede il PDL cioè detassazione, alleggerimento dello statalismo, incentivazione alla impresa, privatizzazioni e diminuzione della spesa pubblica in 10 anni non è mai stato applicato, in più si è appesantita la pubblica amministrazione persino al nord con l'infiltrazione mafiosa e speculativa sinche anche l'attuale europa di stampo Liberista finanziario ha detto basta è troppo! se pigliate tutto voi cosa rimane alle banche da rubare?
e adesso per miracolo voi vi ravvedereste e salvereste il paese? 

Anche un asino vedrebbe che Burlesque non ha più nemmeno velleità di governo vuole solo l'immunità in cambio della governabilità, sbaglio o ha apppena dichiarato piuttosto esplicitamente che è disposto a dare la fiducia al demone comunista Bersani in cambio di un presidente della repubblica che gli garantisca la grazia?
morto che parla  come la materia celebrale dei suoi sostenitori.
NB ribadisco che io sono un liberale ed è noi che il nano e il pdl insultano spacciandosi per tali


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si parla di democrazia e poi si invoca il maggioritario? Evviva la coerenza



e abbasso l'ignoranza (politica s'intende)
la democrazia prevede che si seguano le decisioni della maggioranza anche relativa, non certo che ciascuno fa quello che gli pare
esempio banale adatto al livello di certi commenti:
se in una una compagnia di 10 amici 3 vogliono andare al cinema, 4 in discoteca e altri 3 allo stadio si va tutti in discoteca anche se a volerlo non è la maggioranza assoluta, a meno di separarsi cosa abbastanza difficile in politica se si è una nazione-
Tra l'altro il doppio turno maggioritario che io sostengo è estremamente democratico e porta a una maggioranza assoluta anche senza l'artificio di un premio di maggioranza, penso che se facciamo un sondaggio anche all'interno di questo forum stravince

Per esempio il doppio turno non avrebbe regalato la Lombardia alla lega e pdl
che sono attualmente in minoranza, e che come la democrazia pretende avrebbero dovuto essere puniti per gli scandali alla regione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

Una cosa credo comunque che debba essere chiara a tutti

Il pdl si è fortunosamente salvato ironicamente grazie all'odio che la gente prova per lui.

In pratica tantissimi hanno tolto il voto al PD per darlo ai grillini preoccupati che Bersani e la sinistra non perseguissero abbastanza duramente il nanetto-
Le elezioni hanno detto che il oltre il 70% degli italiani vuole l'annientamento politico del nano, simpatizzanti di tutto l'arco parlamentare dall'estrema sinistra all'estrema destra


----------



## smallball (1 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Una cosa credo comunque che debba essere chiara a tutti
> 
> Il pdl si è fortunosamente salvato ironicamente grazie all'odio che la gente prova per lui.
> 
> ...


Ti ripeto il mio pensiero: se dalle primarie del centro sinistra,a mio avviso palesemente truccate nel risultato,fosse uscito un altro vincitore,Silvio Berlusconi non avrebbe mai e poi mai scatenato quella campagna mediatica che gli ha fatto compiere una rimonta clamorosa di oltre 10 punti percentuali. Con Renzi avremmo avuto stabilita' e ora un governo stabile e magari un futuro un po' piu' sereno. Ma purtroppo staccare il sedere da quella poltrona e' mooolto complicato


----------



## Doctore (1 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto il mio pensiero: se dalle primarie del centro sinistra,a mio avviso palesemente truccate nel risultato,fosse uscito un altro vincitore,Silvio Berlusconi non avrebbe mai e poi mai scatenato quella campagna mediatica che gli ha fatto compiere una rimonta clamorosa di oltre 10 punti percentuali. Con Renzi avremmo avuto stabilita' e ora un governo stabile e magari un futuro un po' piu' sereno. Ma purtroppo staccare il sedere da quella poltrona e' mooolto complicato


ti quoto con il sangue...per il discorso delle primarie truccate non so.Tanti pensano(sbagliando)che renzi sia di destra...molti cittadini/politici di sinistra non hanno idea di come e' fatta la sinistra europea....magari fanno finta di non saperlo


----------



## Livestrong (1 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> e abbasso l'ignoranza (politica s'intende)
> la democrazia prevede che si seguano le decisioni della maggioranza anche relativa, non certo che ciascuno fa quello che gli pare
> esempio banale adatto al livello di certi commenti:
> se in una una compagnia di 10 amici 3 vogliono andare al cinema, 4 in discoteca e altri 3 allo stadio si va tutti in discoteca anche se a volerlo non è la maggioranza assoluta, a meno di separarsi cosa abbastanza difficile in politica se si è una nazione-
> ...


La legge elettorale più democratica in assoluto sarebbe il proporzionale, diciamola tutta. Il maggioritario viene invocato dalla sinistra, che senza di quello non riuscirà mai a governare in Italia. Se in un gruppo di amici io non voglio andare in discoteca mica ci vado perche lo decide qualcun altro per me. 

Per il resto, maroni ha stravinto in Lombardia, ma se te sei convinto che con un'altra legge elettorale avrebbe vinto ambrosoli... Che dire, evidentemente hai la sfera di cristallo.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ti quoto con il sangue...per il discorso delle primarie truccate non so.Tanti pensano(sbagliando)che renzi sia di destra...molti cittadini/politici di sinistra non hanno idea di come e' fatta la sinistra europea....magari fanno finta di non saperlo



Ha vinto Bersani alle primarie grazie allo zoccolo duro del pci... Gente che voterebbe anche satana sotto le insegne del pd


----------



## James Watson (1 Aprile 2013)

Basta, io mi chiamo fuori dalle discussioni politiche qui dentro, buon proseguimento.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Aprile 2013)

Ce ne faremo una ragione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La legge elettorale più democratica in assoluto sarebbe il proporzionale, diciamola tutta. Il maggioritario viene invocato dalla sinistra, che senza di quello non riuscirà mai a governare in Italia. Se in un gruppo di amici io non voglio andare in discoteca mica ci vado perche lo decide qualcun altro per me.
> 
> Per il resto, maroni ha stravinto in Lombardia, ma se te sei convinto che con un'altra legge elettorale avrebbe vinto ambrosoli... Che dire, evidentemente hai la sfera di cristallo.



Ma ci fai o ci sei? o stai semplicemente trollando?
nel paragone della discoteca ho già detto io che te ne puoi anche andare a casa ma provaci a livello di una decisione nazionale, se per esempio sarebbe passato il referendum sul nucleare e tu non eri daccordo cosa facevi ti chiudevi in casa? o andavi a buttare le bombe nelle centrali?

Sul fatto che se ci fosse stato il doppio turno è semplicissimo dire che avrebbe vinto Ambrosoli non ci vuole la sfera magica, basta sommare i voti degli altri candidati o pensi che i grillini della base avrebbero votato Maroni? nemmeno quelli di destra e nemmeno i filo Albertini anche loro di destra, qui si possiamo dire che ha perso la democrazia.
Se ti rimangono dei dubbi, ma non credo che tu e morto che parla a differenza mia ne abbiate mai, servirebbe un pò di capacità di giudizio, prendiamo l'esempio di Pisapia che a MIlano con il doppio turno ha vinto dopo secoli di giunte di destra, punendo giustamente l'incapace giunta Moratti grazie a tanti voti persino dei conservatori e dei liberali seri con cui il Burlesque e i suoi amici ormai hanno poco a che fare

Per il maggioritario hai ragione tu, infatti è il sistema USA noto paese comunista, la verità e che il proporzionale funziona in paesi più civili ma in Italia con la pesante infiltrazione mafiosa presente non si può applicare, ti impedisce di isolare i partiti contaminati.


----------



## Lollo7zar (1 Aprile 2013)

con il doppio turno il PD avrebbe stravinto ovunque e non solo a questa tornata elettorale


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ti quoto con il sangue...per il discorso delle primarie truccate non so.Tanti pensano(sbagliando)che renzi sia di destra...molti cittadini/politici di sinistra non hanno idea di come e' fatta la sinistra europea....magari fanno finta di non saperlo



Ma di che stiamo parlando? Renzi è un liberista e un popolare, gruppo in cui, guarda caso, nel parlamento Europeo si siede il Pdl.
con i Social Democratici e le sinistre europee non ci azzecca niente, motivo per cui se si candida per il centrodestra si può anche pensare di votarlo, se si candida per la sinistra ci prende per i fondelli.
purtroppo l'anomalia del pdl incasina tutta la politica italiana, non si riesce a definirli, si definiscono liberali ma non lo sono, sono per certi versi dei popolari ma forse sarebbe più corretto definirli populisti, ma in tutte le questioni etiche sono molto reazionari, degni delle destre più estreme, salvo poi appoggiare incondizionatamente ogni perversione del loro leader; nella finanza sono dei liberisti estremi ma tendono a essere anche molto statalisti, vedi caso Alitalia e Malpensa, di privatizzazioni non ne fanno, si definiscomo nazionalisti ma appoggiano la lega decentratrice e favoreggiano il consumo speculativo del territorio con continue promesse di condono.
In pratica riescono ad avere tutti i difetti di tutte le ideologie sia di sinistra che di destra, senza alcun pregio


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il tuo nome utente si adatta bene a descrivere Berlusconi e le tue posizione politiche, non si può certo dire che sia un caso
> 
> Tra l'altro controbattere il piano economico del pdl è semplicissimo, anche perchè quello del M5S è abbastanza simile, se appunto non foste dei morti che parlano l'intesa sarebbe più facile che con il PD.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra tu sia rimasto indietro un giro. Anzi, forse due. Penso dovresti rileggerti diversi miei interventi, forse sarebbe meglio "numerosi" miei interventi. Allora capiresti che hai scritto qualcosa che si avvicina all'sgv4 in quanto a realtà.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi sembra tu sia rimasto indietro un giro. Anzi, forse due. Penso dovresti rileggerti diversi miei interventi, forse sarebbe meglio "numerosi" miei interventi. Allora capiresti che hai scritto qualcosa che si avvicina all'sgv4 in quanto a realtà.



Ti prego non farmi rileggere tutti i tuoi interventi,
evidentemente ho travisato i tuoi ultimi post scambiandoti per un Burlesque fans, chiedo scusa
anche se credo di non sbagliarmi dicendo che hai affermato che è meglio il nanetto di Grillo, e non lo capisco come si fà ad affermare che è meglio uno che ci ha già rovinato rispetto a uno che potrebbe, ma anche no


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2013)

Saggi, il Colle precisa: "Iniziativa ricognitiva"


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ti prego non farmi rileggere tutti i tuoi interventi,
> evidentemente ho travisato i tuoi ultimi post scambiandoti per un Burlesque fans, chiedo scusa
> anche se credo di non sbagliarmi dicendo che hai affermato che è meglio il nanetto di Grillo, e non lo capisco come si fà ad affermare che è meglio uno che ci ha già rovinato rispetto a uno che potrebbe, ma anche no



Tutta roba già spiegata. Comunque cert, meno peggio Berlusconi.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma ci fai o ci sei? o stai semplicemente trollando?
> nel paragone della discoteca ho già detto io che te ne puoi anche andare a casa ma provaci a livello di una decisione nazionale, se per esempio sarebbe passato il referendum sul nucleare e tu non eri daccordo cosa facevi ti chiudevi in casa? o andavi a buttare le bombe nelle centrali?
> 
> Sul fatto che se ci fosse stato il doppio turno è semplicissimo dire che avrebbe vinto Ambrosoli non ci vuole la sfera magica, basta sommare i voti degli altri candidati o pensi che i grillini della base avrebbero votato Maroni? nemmeno quelli di destra e nemmeno i filo Albertini anche loro di destra, qui si possiamo dire che ha perso la democrazia.
> ...


Che c'entra pisapia, anche in questa tornata a Milano hanno votato più ambrosoli di maroni, che ha vinto in provincia. I grillini avrebbero votato non solo Ambrosoli, gli elettori del cinque stelle mica sono tutti di sinistra, anzi. Il risultato elettorale dice esattamente il contrario.

Il punto è che ogni cittadino dovrebbe avere una rappresentanza in parlamento, anche il quorum ad esempio è una cosa altamente anti democratica. Ma proprio perché uno vale uno, non basta solo uno in più per dare la vittoria totale ad un partito, tanto più che in Italia i parlamentari sono scelti non direttamente


----------



## Livestrong (2 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> con il doppio turno il PD avrebbe stravinto ovunque e non solo a questa tornata elettorale



Si, a briscola. L'italia non è e non sarà mai un paese di sinistra, mettetevi l'anima in pace


----------



## Livestrong (2 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tutta roba già spiegata. Comunque cert, meno peggio Berlusconi.



Lo pensavo anche io, ma ora mi correggo: meno peggio i berlusconiano dei grillini (intesi come parlamentari e rappresentati). Grillo è molto più furbo e capace di quello che dà a vedere secondo me. Sa benissimo che il suo programma non verrà mai attuato, ma è un programma che fa presa e a lui tanto basta


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si, a briscola. L'italia non è e non sarà mai un paese di sinistra, mettetevi l'anima in pace



L'Italia è non è neanche un Paese di destra, è di centro ed il centro che ha dominato per più di 40 anni era un centro che guardava a sinistra (De Gasperi).


----------



## Livestrong (2 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Italia è non è neanche un Paese di destra, è di centro ed il centro che ha dominato per più di 40 anni era un centro che guardava a sinistra (De Gasperi).



De Gasperi non fa testo, c'era il ventennio appena passato dall'altra parte della bilancia. L'Italia è un paese abituato ad andare dietro ai personaggi, la sinistra italiana storicamente non ha questi personaggi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> De Gasperi non fa testo, c'era il ventennio appena passato dall'altra parte della bilancia. L'Italia è un paese abituato ad andare dietro ai personaggi, la sinistra italiana storicamente non ha questi personaggi.



Che ci sia il debole per il leader carismatico è fuori di dubbio ma questo conferma che di fatto il nostro Paese non è di destra né di sinistra, tant'è vero che molti di centro destra sono pronti a votare Renzi.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Aprile 2013)

La sinistra nasconde un certo tipo di ideali che non tutti riescono a capire fino in fondo. Dire che l'Italia non è di sinistra non è dire che sia di destra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Aprile 2013)

Parlare di destra e sinistra oggi non ha più senso, serve solo per creare confusione negli elettori decerebrati che poi votano in massa il Burlesque per scongiurare il pericolo comunista e impedire che vengano mangiati i bambini-
Comunque, semplificando il concetto, l'Italia è assolutamente un paese di destra, anche la stragrande maggioranza degli elettori che votano a sinistra anche estrema sono tutti di destra nella vita di tutti i giorni, il loro voto è solo emotivo

La domanda che sorge spontanea è perchè in Italia non c'è un partito di destra moderna, social Liberal come direbbero in USA? 

L'etica è stata da sempre una prerogativa della destra, sino a diventare sin troppo reazionaria

Perchè adesso permettiamo alle sinistre di impossessarsi di questi valori?
Perchè gente che si definisce di destra appoggia incondizionatamente un partito di mafiosi e depravati come il Pdl? cosa c'è dei valori sia delle destre sociali sia di quelle liberali nel Pdl? 
chi è che mi indica una prerogativa positiva del pdl che non sia di essere contro le sinistre?


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si, a briscola. L'italia non è e non sarà mai un paese di sinistra, mettetevi l'anima in pace



nei doppi turni in comuni in bilico ha nel 90% dei casi vinto....se poi pensi che nel M5S c'è gente che avrebbe votato berlusconi....


----------



## Livestrong (2 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> nei doppi turni in comuni in bilico ha nel 90% dei casi vinto....se poi pensi che nel M5S c'è gente che avrebbe votato berlusconi....



Basta vedere quanti elettori ha perso il pd e quanti hanno votato grillo, non ci vuole Archimede pitagorico


----------



## Livestrong (2 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Parlare di destra e sinistra oggi non ha più senso, serve solo per creare confusione negli elettori decerebrati che poi votano in massa il Burlesque per scongiurare il pericolo comunista e impedire che vengano mangiati i bambini-



A livello politico non ha senso, a livello ideologico certe differenze tra i due movimenti resteranno sempre


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Basta vedere quanti elettori ha perso il pd e quanti hanno votato grillo, non ci vuole Archimede pitagorico



Non ci sono dubbi che nel M5S la componente di destra è abbondante ma ti posso assicurare con certezza che piuttosto che votare Berlusconi si fanno tutti mangiare i bambini


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Basta vedere quanti elettori ha perso il pd e quanti hanno votato grillo, non ci vuole Archimede pitagorico



basta vedere quanti non sono andati a votare.... sono passati 5 anni, c'è anche chi cambia idee...


----------



## Livestrong (2 Aprile 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> basta vedere quanti non sono andati a votare.... sono passati 5 anni, c'è anche chi cambia idee...



Anche alle scorse elezioni c'erano i non votanti eh


----------



## Livestrong (2 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ci sono dubbi che nel M5S la componente di destra è abbondante ma ti posso assicurare con certezza che piuttosto che votare Berlusconi si fanno tutti mangiare i bambini



Questo é fuor di dubbio, ma sono elettori provenienti da quell'area, in maggioranza, e poi alcuni dal pd o di pietro


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anche alle scorse elezioni c'erano i non votanti eh



5% in meno hanno votato....


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Valerio Onida (uno dei 10 "saggi"): «I saggi? Inutili, servono a coprire questo periodo di stallo. Andremo a votare presto». 

Il Corriere della Sera


----------



## Blu71 (4 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano gela Renzi: 'Qui non si perde tempo'

Ansa


----------



## runner (5 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano è l' unico che in questo periodo ha rispetto delle istituzioni


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2013)

Franceschini del Pd apre al PDL:"Basta complessi di superiorità, Berlusconi ha preso praticamente i nostri stessi voti"


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Franceschini del Pd apre al PDL:"Basta complessi di superiorità, Berlusconi ha preso praticamente i nostri stessi voti"



dichiarazioni che senza ombra di dubbio fanno onore a franceschini.Speriamo che anche bersani si convinca di questo,non si puo' tenere paralizzata la politica di un paese per un'antipatia personale


----------



## smallball (6 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Franceschini del Pd apre al PDL:"Basta complessi di superiorità, Berlusconi ha preso praticamente i nostri stessi voti"



Si e' reso conto della situazione attuale


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Roberto Speranza , capogruppo Pd alla Camera: «Cavaliere legittimato, non ha voti di serie B. È giusto confrontarsi»
Corriere della Sera


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Napolitano è l' unico che in questo periodo ha rispetto delle istituzioni



Mah, avesse avuto rispetto del suo ruolo si sarebbe dimesso e saremmo qui a rivotare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Roberto Speranza , capogruppo Pd alla Camera: «Cavaliere legittimato, non ha voti di serie B. È giusto confrontarsi»
> Corriere della Sera



Comunque in tutto questo scenario ne guadagnerebbe l'italia nel breve, ma nel medio Grillo, che griderà allo scandalo, all'inciucio, e i pecoroni ad andargli dietro...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mah, avesse avuto rispetto del suo ruolo si sarebbe dimesso e saremmo qui a rivotare.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



...intanto speriamo che un governo si faccia presto, Grillo ha avuto la sua occasione può gridare quanto vuole.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...intanto speriamo che un governo si faccia presto, Grillo ha avuto la sua occasione può gridare quanto vuole.



Da un lato penso anche io che molti lo stiano mollando, visti i suoi deliri (ma io non gli davo manco il 10% alle scorse tornate, quindi il popolo bue può sempre stupire), dall'altro costringendo gli altri due a mettersi insieme autoalimenta il movimento. Siccome gli altri due insieme comunque di miracoli non ne possono fare, l'alternativa al "governo ladro", o meglio, "governissimo ladro" farà alzare il gradimento dell'urlatore. In fondo in Italia vedere due governi di fila dello stesso colore è praticamente una mezza utopia...


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Si sono accorti ora che i voti di Berlusconi hanno la stessa dignità ? Eh no troppo comodo , ora se vogliono fare il governo dettiamo le nostre condizioni a partire dal l'abolizione dell'imu altrimenti Silvio nn ci stare


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si sono accorti ora che i voti di Berlusconi hanno la stessa dignità ? Eh no troppo comodo , ora se
> vogliono fare il governo dettiamo le nostre condizioni a partire dal l'abolizione dell'imu altrimenti Silvio nn ci stare



.....credo che tutti vogliano eliminare l'Imu sulla prima casa, il problema è trovare la copertura ......


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....credo che tutti vogliano eliminare l'Imu sulla prima casa, il problema è trovare la copertura ......



Se vinceva il pdl, bello o brutto che fosse a quest'ora l'imu era un ricordo , cosa che nn sarebbe avvenuta con nessun altro partito .


----------



## Livestrong (7 Aprile 2013)

Adesso arrivano anche la tares e l'aumento dell'iva... Non se ne può piu


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Se vinceva il pdl, bello o brutto che fosse a quest'ora l'imu era un ricordo , cosa che nn sarebbe avvenuta con nessun altro partito .



... [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION], inutile riprendere vecchi discorsi ma forse è bene ricordare che la vecchia Ici (sulla prima casa) era stata tolta da Prodi per una vasta fascia di popolazione e che Belrulsconi volle toglierla a tutti salvo poi la necessità di reintrodurla lasciando il lavoro sporco a Monti.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ... [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION], inutile riprendere vecchi discorsi ma forse è bene ricordare che la vecchia Ici (sulla prima casa) era stata tolta da Prodi per una vasta fascia di popolazione e che Belrulsconi volle toglierla a tutti salvo poi la necessità di reintrodurla lasciando il lavoro sporco a Monti.



Non c'era nessuna necessità di reintrodurre l'imu si doveva tagliare la spesa pubblica , il paese e' in ginocchio anche per l'imu ovviamente nn Solo ma e' stata la mazzata finale


----------



## runner (8 Aprile 2013)

cercasi un governo degno di questo nome!!


----------



## andre (8 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non c'era nessuna necessità di reintrodurre l'imu si doveva tagliare la spesa pubblica , il paese e' in ginocchio anche per l'imu ovviamente nn Solo ma e' stata la mazzata finale



l'imu l'ha votata anche il pdl, ci sei o ci fai?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi-Bersani, l'incontro si farà 
E il Colle elogia le larghe intese del '76

La Repubblica


----------



## Principe (8 Aprile 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> l'imu l'ha votata anche il pdl, ci sei o ci fai?



Punto numero 1 ci sei o ci fai lo dici a qualcun altro ? E ti ho già risposto troppo cortesemente 
Punto numero 2 e' già stato spiegato che monti aveva messo come condizione l'imu ha chiesto la fiducia su quel provvedimento e il pdl nn se l'e' sentita in un momento così delicato di far cadere monti visto che sembrava fossimo in emergenza e quindi hanno fatto un gesto di responsabilità


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> l'imu l'ha votata anche il pdl, ci sei o ci fai?


 [MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION] se ti rivolgi ancora così ad un altro utente ci salutiamo per un po', scegli tu.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Punto numero 1 ci sei o ci fai lo dici a qualcun altro ? E ti ho già risposto troppo cortesemente
> Punto numero 2 e' già stato spiegato che monti aveva messo come condizione l'imu ha chiesto la fiducia su quel provvedimento e il pdl nn se l'e' sentita in un momento così delicato di far cadere monti visto che sembrava fossimo in emergenza e quindi hanno fatto un gesto di responsabilità




Principe non cadere nelle provocazioni.


----------



## Principe (8 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION] se ti rivolgi ancora così ad un altro utente ci salutiamo per un po', scegli tu.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Okey blu  sto migliorando ma vedro' di migliorare ancora !


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Okey blu  sto migliorando ma vedro' di migliorare ancora !



....bene, se hai problemi c'è lo Staff. Su questo forum si discute di tutto ma civilmente e nessuno deve sentirsi autorizzato ad offendere gli altri, comunque la pensino.
Buona serata.


----------



## andre (8 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....bene, se hai problemi c'è lo Staff. Su questo forum si discute di tutto ma civilmente e nessuno deve sentirsi autorizzato ad offendere gli altri, comunque la pensino.
> Buona serata.


io ho offeso?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> io ho offeso?



Da quando dire "ci fai o ci sei?" è da ritenere un complimento?


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Punto numero 1 ci sei o ci fai lo dici a qualcun altro ? E ti ho già risposto troppo cortesemente
> Punto numero 2 e' già stato spiegato che monti aveva messo come condizione l'imu ha chiesto la fiducia su quel provvedimento e il pdl nn se l'e' sentita in un momento così delicato di far cadere monti visto che sembrava fossimo in emergenza e quindi hanno fatto un gesto di responsabilità



Salvo poi, di fatto, farlo cadere...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION] se ti rivolgi ancora così ad un altro utente ci salutiamo per un po', scegli tu.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Blu però nelle discussioni politiche si è letto anche ben di peggio...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Salvo poi, di fatto, farlo cadere...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




....il fatto che si sia letto ben di peggio è una pecca a cui porre rimedio non certo una giustifica.


----------



## andre (9 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....il fatto che si sia letto ben di peggio è una pecca a cui porre rimedio non certo una giustifica.



ci sono decine di discussioni in cui i toni erano veramente alti e non si è fatto nulla.
quello che ho detto non è un complimento ma neanche un'offesa.
ma poi, come ha detto morto, il pdl ha fatto cadere il governo, quindi di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Principe (9 Aprile 2013)

Intanto nelle stanze dei bottoni Bersani per il suo tornaconto personale continua a rifiutare un governo di larghe intese , tra un. Po' nn ci sarà più niente nemmeno un governo perché sarà troppo tardi


----------



## andre (9 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Intanto nelle stanze dei bottoni Bersani per il suo tornaconto personale continua a rifiutare un governo di larghe intese , tra un. Po' nn ci sarà più niente nemmeno un governo perché sarà troppo tardi


sul fatto che Bersani stia sbagliando concordo con te, ma voler difendere il pdl riguardo alla storia trita e ritrita dell'imu vuol dire prendersi in giro


----------



## Principe (9 Aprile 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> sul fatto che Bersani stia sbagliando concordo con te, ma voler difendere il pdl riguardo alla storia trita e ritrita dell'imu vuol dire prendersi in giro



Guarda io se mi chiedi se il pdl ha fatto bene a votare il governo monti ti dico no di sicuro ancor di più se proprio nn erano d'accordo con l'imu e vedevano che stavano andando nella direzione sbagliata il governo lo dovevano far cadere prima e nn dopo mesi, detto che sono un elettore del pdl quindi ovvio che nn avremo mai le stesse opinioni confrontiamoci con serenità d'animo , detto questo al momento il pdl che sia per qualunque motivo e' l'unico partito che sta agendo con responsabilità a differenza degli altri 2 che nonostante una crisi e una situazione terribile continuano a interessarsi solo al loro interesse particolare


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Guarda io se mi chiedi se il pdl ha fatto bene a votare il governo monti ti dico no di sicuro ancor di più se proprio nn erano d'accordo con l'imu e vedevano che stavano andando nella direzione sbagliata il governo lo dovevano far cadere prima e nn dopo mesi, detto che sono un elettore del pdl quindi ovvio che nn avremo mai le stesse opinioni confrontiamoci con serenità d'animo , detto questo al momento il pdl che sia per qualunque motivo e' l'unico partito che sta agendo con responsabilità a differenza degli altri 2 che nonostante una crisi e una situazione terribile continuano a interessarsi solo al loro interesse particolare



Diciamo che è difficile capire, asetticamente, se la mano tesa è un gesto di responsabilità o opportunismo.

- - - Updated - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Intanto nelle stanze dei bottoni Bersani per il suo tornaconto personale continua a rifiutare un governo di larghe intese , tra un. Po' nn ci sarà più niente nemmeno un governo perché sarà troppo tardi



Ma si fra un po' si torna a votare, Grillo prende il 10% e finalmente ci sarà un governo, di centrosinistra o di centrodestra che sia.

Sperando non sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è difficile capire, asetticamente, se la mano tesa è un gesto di responsabilità o opportunismo.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Cioè praticamente torniamo a stare come si stava prima, beh buono considerando l'ottimo lavoro fatto dagli ultimi governi politici.


----------



## jaws (9 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Guarda io se mi chiedi se il pdl ha fatto bene a votare il governo monti ti dico no di sicuro ancor di più se proprio nn erano d'accordo con l'imu e vedevano che stavano andando nella direzione sbagliata il governo lo dovevano far cadere prima e nn dopo mesi, detto che sono un elettore del pdl quindi ovvio che nn avremo mai le stesse opinioni confrontiamoci con serenità d'animo , detto questo al momento il pdl che sia per qualunque motivo e' l'unico partito che sta agendo con responsabilità a differenza degli altri 2 che nonostante una crisi e una situazione terribile continuano a interessarsi solo al loro interesse particolare



Una cosa è sicura, anche o forse soprattutto il pdl sta cercando questo accordo per interessi particolari e personali


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè praticamente torniamo a stare come si stava prima, beh buono considerando l'ottimo lavoro fatto dagli ultimi governi politici.



Parli con uno che vorrebbe il governo tecnico, ma meglio PD o PDL che la banda del buco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Parli con uno che vorrebbe il governo tecnico, ma meglio PD o PDL che la banda del buco.



Governo tecnico con maggioranza politica scelta dal popolo? Non sarebbe una cattiva idea, secondo me.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Governo tecnico con maggioranza politica scelta dal popolo? Non sarebbe una cattiva idea, secondo me.



Non funziona perchè il governo tecnico deve esserlo "Puro". Monti è riuscito a fare determinate cose, ma non altre, perchè comunque aveva bisogno del sostegno politico. La democrazia è morta, perchè gli elettori sono stupidi, e non vedono più in là della loro busta paga. Ai bambini non si dà da mangiare un kg di tiramisù per pranzo. Servono i genitori che gli rifilino anche qualche sberla, ogni tanto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non funziona perchè il governo tecnico deve esserlo "Puro". Monti è riuscito a fare determinate cose, ma non altre, perchè comunque aveva bisogno del sostegno politico. *La democrazia è morta, perchè gli elettori sono stupidi, e non vedono più in là della loro busta paga.* Ai bambini non si dà da mangiare un kg di tiramisù per pranzo. Servono i genitori che gli rifilino anche qualche sberla, ogni tanto.



Parole sante.


----------



## runner (9 Aprile 2013)

io invece penso che ci dovrebbe essere un governo politico molto forte in modo da capire la strategia di un paese


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> ci sono decine di discussioni in cui i toni erano veramente alti e non si è fatto nulla.
> quello che ho detto non è un complimento ma neanche un'offesa.
> ma poi, come ha detto morto, il pdl ha fatto cadere il governo, quindi di cosa stiamo parlando?


 [MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION], ripeto, non è una giustificazione, comunque noto con piacere che se vuoi sai tenere toni accettabili.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

Bersani-Berlusconi, arriva il faccia a faccia
"Passi avanti, obiettivo presidente condiviso"

La Repubblica


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano congeda i 'saggi': "Le due relazioni parte delle mie consegne al nuovo Presidente"

La Repubblica


----------



## Livestrong (12 Aprile 2013)

Chissà che si inventerà ancora per prendere altro tempo


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Chissà che si inventerà ancora per prendere altro tempo



.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Napolitano riconfermato, a questo punto cosa accadrà per il nuovo Governo? Si andrà alle larghe intese?


Il Tg3 ha appena ipotizzato un incarico, nei prossimi giorni, ad Enrico Letta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Chissà che si inventerà ancora per prendere altro tempo



Per quanto tempo ancora?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2013)

Governo, l’ipotesi con Enrico Letta premier. Alfano vice e Monti agli Esteri.

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Governo, l’ipotesi con Enrico Letta premier. Alfano vice e Monti agli Esteri.
> 
> Il Fatto Quotidiano



Peggio che andar di notte.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Aprile 2013)

Non c'è piu' margine per decidere nulla di diverso. Tutte le strade possibili sono evaporate.
Il governo di interesse nazionale fino a nuove elezioni è una strada obbligata.
Inutile anche disquisire sulle cariche.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

Complimenti vivissimi al PD.
Ha provato di tutto per evitare questa situazione.
Nel frattempo il partito è morto (sempre che sia mai stato vivo) e l'unica via d'uscita è il governo di larghe intese.
Chapeau sul serio!


----------



## Vinz (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Governo, l’ipotesi con Enrico Letta premier. Alfano vice e Monti agli Esteri.
> 
> Il Fatto Quotidiano



 aiuto.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

Amato in pole per il governo, ipotizzati come vice Enrico Letta e ad Alfano.

Ansa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2013)

Chiunque tranne Amato.


----------



## cris (22 Aprile 2013)

Questi si spartiscono le cariche, Pdl e Pd... mi vengono i brividi.


----------



## Van The Man (22 Aprile 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Questi si spartiscono le cariche, Pdl e Pd... mi vengono i brividi.



Più che spartirsi le cariche, Silvio le tiene in caldo. Un annetto in questo modo, elezioni, e suo trionfo


----------



## Miro (22 Aprile 2013)

Amato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2013)

Be dai, Amato presidente non sarebbe poi tanto male 

Uno così presidente del consiglio è una garanzia


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2013)

Possiamo dire che è già un esperto della situazione. Chissà se stavolta per salvare la situazione venderà sua madre...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Possiamo dire che è già un esperto della situazione. Chissà se stavolta per salvare la situazione venderà sua madre...



....l'importante e che non venda la nostra.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Pd, i bersaniani: "Renzi premier". E i renziani dicono no al tranello.

Libero


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Spunta D'Alema premier. 

Affaritaliani


----------



## Livestrong (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pd, i bersaniani: "Renzi premier". E i renziani dicono no al tranello.
> 
> Libero



L'asilo.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Aprile 2013)

Intanto la rielezione di Napolitano e l'auspicio di un governo a larghe intese fanno galoppare la borsa


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

Direi, a 2 mesi dall'elezione iniziano a fare qualcosa.


Comunque non credo che Renzi possa diventare premier per due motivi:

1. Napolitano non lo nominerà mai premier di un governo di questo tipo, cercherà piuttosto una personalità come Amato, D'Alema o Grasso che sono molto più "tranquilli" di Renzi.

2. Renzi potrebbe bruciarsi in un governo di questo tipo, quindi potrebbe tirarsi indietro


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2013)

pare invece crescere la candidatura di Renzi a premier


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Sul tavolo di Napolitano l'ipotesi Renzi
Bondi: "Pdl e Berlusconi sono pronti"

La Repubblica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Cadrebbe in pochissimo tempo e poi 40% Grillo.


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2013)

si cercherebbe un governo forte guidato cmq da una persona carismatica


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cadrebbe in pochissimo tempo e poi 40% Grillo.



Io ho la vaga impressione (vado a sensazione, anche in base ai dati delle regionali) che il movimento non guadagnerà molti consensi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io ho la vaga impressione (vado a sensazione, anche in base ai dati delle regionali) che il movimento non guadagnerà molti consensi.


Vedremo, intanto Grillo potrà puntare sull'inciucio PD-PDL e continuare a fare propaganda ottenendo consensi; parlo in prospettiva futura, con un governo incaricato, al di là delle regionali.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vedremo, intanto Grillo potrà puntare sull'inciucio PD-PDL e continuare a fare propaganda ottenendo consensi; parlo in prospettiva futura, con un governo incaricato, al di là delle regionali.



Sìsì. Anche io la pensavo così, inizialmente.

Ho l'impressione, oggi, che un elettore medio sentendo parlare di algoritmi che incrociano i dati delle banche mondiali, o di insolvibilità dello stato nel giro di 5 mesi, mentre fra ieri e oggi i titoli di stato sono decollati, ecco, credo non creda poi così tanto in certi personaggi...


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Aprile 2013)

*Veto della Lega su Amato. Cresce la candidatura di Renzi, il PDL: "Pronti a votarlo"*


----------



## Emanuele (23 Aprile 2013)

il rottamatore


----------



## Prinz (23 Aprile 2013)

spero per lui che Renzi non si faccia attirare in questo subdolo tranello


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Non credo proprio che Renzi sia disposto a "bruciarsi" così. Se si decide Amato la Lega può far ben poco visto che contano quanto l 2 di picche.


----------



## smallball (23 Aprile 2013)

La Lega intanto annuncia che stara' all'opposizione
fonte : Corriere della Sera


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Rispetto ad Amato anche Dodò dell'albero azzurro mi andrebbe bene.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

Palazzo Chigi, ipotesi Amato ed Enrico Letta
Renzi: «Io premier? Improbabile»

Corriere della Sera


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> La Lega intanto annuncia che stara' all'opposizione
> fonte : Corriere della Sera



A quanto pare sembra che la spunterà Amato.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> A quanto pare sembra che la spunterà Amato.



Credo e temo che sia l'unico indicato per un Governo Pd-PDL.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo e temo che sia l'unico indicato per un Governo Pd-PDL.



Lo penso anch'io. Anche perchè a mio avviso nessuno dei due vuole la presidenza del consiglio in questo momento. Chi ci va perderà consensi.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo penso anch'io. Anche perchè a mio avviso nessuno dei due vuole la presidenza del consiglio in questo momento. Chi ci va perderà consensi.



....di fatto si passerà da un Governo "tecnico" ad uno "non politico".


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....di fatto si passerà da un Governo "tecnico" ad uno "non politico".



Esattamente. Ma infondo se la politica non è in grado di governare, qualcuno deve pur farlo...


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Ma infondo se la politica non è in grado di governare, qualcuno deve pur farlo...



....comunque questo governo nasce male e finirà pure peggio, spero che almeno si riesca ad avere una legge elettorale decente prima di tornare al voto.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....comunque questo governo nasce male e finirà pure peggio, spero che almeno si riesca ad avere una legge elettorale decente prima di tornare al voto.



La dura realtà è che quella legge ai partiti fa comodissimo. Finchè staranno al potere non la cambieranno mai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sìsì. Anche io la pensavo così, inizialmente.
> 
> Ho l'impressione, oggi, che un elettore medio sentendo parlare di algoritmi che incrociano i dati delle banche mondiali, o di insolvibilità dello stato nel giro di 5 mesi, mentre fra ieri e oggi i titoli di stato sono decollati, ecco, credo non creda poi così tanto in certi personaggi...


Stiamo a vedere, nel frattempo mi auguro che Grillo la smetta con le pagliacciate e inizi a lavorare seriamente insieme agli altri.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La dura realtà è che quella legge ai partiti fa comodissimo. Finchè staranno al potere non la cambieranno mai.



...speriamo che Napolitano in qualche modo imponga tale riforma prima di un nuovo voto.


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...speriamo che Napolitano in qualche modo imponga tale riforma prima di un nuovo voto.



Nel caso in cui non la facessero Napolitano si dovrebbe dimettere.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nel caso in cui non la facessero Napolitano si dovrebbe dimettere.



...mi sembra che lo abbia detto chiaramente ieri.


----------



## runner (23 Aprile 2013)

ma napolitano si fida solo di amato....


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Aprile 2013)

* Ultim'ora-Governo, verso l'incarico a Enrico Letta.*


----------



## Ale (24 Aprile 2013)

ci voleva tanto?


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Sono curioso di vedere quanto duri questo governe di "larghe intese"......


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2013)

Enrico, non te l'avessi detto di persona...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2013)

sto male.. cioè mi prende malissimo questa cosa...


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sto male.. cioè mi prende malissimo questa cosa...



Lollo, scusa se te lo dico ma a mio parere qualche responsabilità ce l'avete anche voi del m5s..


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Se da l'incarico a Letta durerà si e no 6 mesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Lollo, scusa se te lo dico ma a mio parere qualche responsabilità ce l'avete anche voi del m5s..



Beh , ne abbiamo già discusso.. se il PD avesse fatto il PD e non gli amici del PDL a questo punto avremmo rodotà come Pdr e il governo formato da PD + SEL + 5 stelle... 

ma come ben saprai i vecchi del PD hanno pensato bene di ******* anni di storia di sinistra per incuciarsi con il nano...


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh , ne abbiamo già discusso.. se il PD avesse fatto il PD e non gli amici del PDL a questo punto avremmo rodotà come Pdr e il governo formato da PD + SEL + 5 stelle...



Possiamo stare qui fino a domani, è anche vero però che se il m5s non si fosse arroccato sulle proprie posizioni in modo così radicale avremmo avuto prima il governo CSX+5Stelle e poi avremmo potuto avere un presidente condiviso (lo stesso Rodotà andava bene)


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Enrico Letta è il nuovo Presidente del Consiglio. Ha accettato l'incarico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Enrico Letta è il nuovo Presidente del Consiglio. Ha accettato l'incarico.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Si sa già qualcosa sui ministri?


----------



## Miro (24 Aprile 2013)

Questo Letta non lo conosco bene, voi che opinione avete?


----------



## Brain84 (24 Aprile 2013)

È ora di prendere i pop corn per gustarsi questo suicidio tutto italiota


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Questo Letta non lo conosco bene, voi che opinione avete?



Io non propriamente positive, ma visto i due mesi di stallo da cui proveniamo me lo faccio andare bene.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si sa già qualcosa sui ministri?



Topolino pare in pole per il ministero dell'economia 

Tanto ormai vista la situazione, meglio buttare tutto in *****.

Perchè v a c c a è censurato?


----------



## Ale (24 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh , ne abbiamo già discusso.. se il PD avesse fatto il PD e non gli amici del PDL a questo punto avremmo rodotà come Pdr e il governo formato da PD + SEL + 5 stelle...
> 
> ma come ben saprai i vecchi del PD hanno pensato bene di ******* anni di storia di sinistra per incuciarsi con il nano...



quando bersani apriva al m5s si prese pure del pedofilo dal tuo idolo , e c'era gente che diceva di godere per questo. ora addirittura la colpa e' del pd se non si e' fatta questa allenanza. ma non eravate voi quelli contrari ad ogni tipo di collaborazione con i partiti marci ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Mi sta bene, l'importante è aver evitato un governo di centrosinistra che avrebbe mandato il Paese alla fame più totale.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Aprile 2013)

Letta é un personaggio squallido, perfetta rappresentazione del suo partito


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2013)

Io Letta l'ho conosciuto personalmente qualche mese fa, non mi sbilancio più di tanto su di lui..
Due piccole precisazioni: ha accettato l'incarico _con riserva_ e ha dichiarato poco fa che non farà un tentativo di "fare un governo a tutti i costi".
Poi vorrei sottolineare che l'incarico è "presidente del consiglio dei ministri", non "capo del governo".. può sembrare una sottile distinzione ma non lo è..soprattutto visto che domani è il 25 Aprile ("capo del governo" è di mussoliniana memoria).


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Letta é un personaggio squallido, perfetta rappresentazione del suo partito



I Letta's al governo. Una mangia a sinistra e l'altro mangia a destra


----------



## runner (24 Aprile 2013)

Letta è un ottimo politico, giovane, attento ai problemi del paese e vuole mettercela tutta per fare qualcosa di buono!!

poi è pure Milanista.....


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi sta bene, l'importante è aver evitato un governo di centrosinistra che avrebbe mandato il Paese alla fame più totale.



Parole sante e ora abolizione dell'imu


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Parole sante e ora abolizione dell'imu



Sì certo, contaci.


----------



## runner (24 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sì certo, contaci.



indipendentemente da tutto sarebbe cosa buona e saggia


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sì certo, contaci.



Condizione del pdl per far partire il governo altrimenti fatevelo da solo il governo per dare i soldi ai disoccupati


----------



## smallball (24 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io Letta l'ho conosciuto personalmente qualche mese fa, non mi sbilancio più di tanto su di lui..
> Due piccole precisazioni: ha accettato l'incarico _con riserva_ e ha dichiarato poco fa che non farà un tentativo di "fare un governo a tutti i costi".
> Poi vorrei sottolineare che l'incarico è "presidente del consiglio dei ministri", non "capo del governo".. può sembrare una sottile distinzione ma non lo è..soprattutto visto che domani è il 25 Aprile ("capo del governo" è di mussoliniana memoria).


accettare con riserva e' prassi costituzionale


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> accettare con riserva e' prassi costituzionale



Certo, però, essendo prassi costituzionale l'accettazione con riserva non si può dire che letta è il capo di alcunché al momento, soltanto dopo aver sciolto la riserva e aver ottenuto la fiducia (capito, grillini?) sarà il presidente del consiglio dei ministri..
è solo una precisazione, la mia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2013)

L'importante è che non sia andato Amato.

Per il resto osservo la situazione con scetticismo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

e Renzi?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e Renzi?



Renzi è furbo, ha preferito non bruciarsi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi è furbo, ha preferito non bruciarsi.



ma non dovevano fare le primarie?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma non dovevano fare le primarie?



Il PD ora ha prima di tutto necessità di evitare scissioni. Il prossimo congresso dovrà rivedere tutto il gruppo dirigente e se Renzi riuscirà a diventare segretario le eventuali primarie sederebbero un plebiscito per lui.


----------



## smallball (24 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il PD ora ha prima di tutto necessità di evitare scissioni. Il prossimo congresso dovrà rivedere tutto il gruppo dirigente e se Renzi riuscirà a diventare segretario le eventuali primarie sederebbero un plebiscito per lui.



E credo nel 2015 si tornera' alle urne sperando si esprimi una maggioranza solida


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il PD ora ha prima di tutto necessità di evitare scissioni. Il prossimo congresso dovrà rivedere tutto il gruppo dirigente e se Renzi riuscirà a diventare segretario le eventuali primarie sederebbero un plebiscito per lui.



grazie blu, Letta cmq non mi piace...un po' di tempo fa ho letto brutte cose su di lui


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi "Il nome di Letta non è importante. L' importante è che ci siano un governo e un Parlamento per approvare provvedimenti urgenti; sono molto preoccupato ma, essendo ottimista di natura, continuo ad essere fiducioso e a combattere».


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Nuovo governo, Renzi: “Saremo al suo fianco”


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Maroni: La Lega resterà all'opposizione.


----------



## Miro (25 Aprile 2013)

Già inizia la spartizione PD-PDL dei ministeri, ho sentito di un Brunetta possibile ministro del lavoro.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Già inizia la spartizione PD-PDL dei ministeri, ho sentito di un Brunetta possibile ministro del lavoro.



....se sarà un Governo "politico" è ovvio che PD e PDL si spartiranno i ministeri.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Sarà trasmesso in strea...... l’incontro tra il Enrico Letta e la delegazione del Movimento Cinque Stelle.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Secondo Il Fatto Quotidiano Bersani avrebbe posto il veto sul l'ingresso di D'Alema nel Governo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Alfano ha appena terminato l'incontro con Letta al quale ha riconosciuto spirito costruttivo.

Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Letta ha invitato il M5S a porre fine al proprio isolamento.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Crimi a Letta: ''Ancora adesso non vediamo un vero cambiamento. Non c'e' l'ipotesi di squadra di governo di alto profilo e scollegata dalle logiche portate avanti fino ad adesso. Serve un governo il piu' possibile al di sopra delle parti, non politico''.


----------



## runner (25 Aprile 2013)

a mio avviso Letta sarebbe un ottimo premier


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2013)

Nuovo governo, Letta: “Ancora difficoltà. Con il Pdl differenze significative”

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## vota DC (25 Aprile 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> a mio avviso Letta sarebbe un ottimo premier



Beh confronta quello che insegnava Monti all'università (secondo i suoi allievi) e quello che ha combinato al governo (quello che è riuscito a fare, non i legittimi fallimenti dovuti all'ostruzionismo dei partiti)....il problema è che Letta rischia di fare il prestanome di Napolitano.


----------



## runner (26 Aprile 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Beh confronta quello che insegnava Monti all'università (secondo i suoi allievi) e quello che ha combinato al governo (quello che è riuscito a fare, non i legittimi fallimenti dovuti all'ostruzionismo dei partiti)....il problema è che Letta rischia di fare il prestanome di Napolitano.



io dico come persona capace di dialogare n una situazione del genere

poi è logico che la situazione attuale non piace neanche a me


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2013)

Governo: Letta, domani i ministri. Berlusconi, nessun nodo

Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2013)

Governo, braccio di ferro sui nomi. In pole Amato, D’Alema e il gotha Pd-Pdl. Ipotesi Vietti alla Giustizia.

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2013)

Da fonti vicine allo staff di emerge che Enrico Letta scioglierà non prima di domani la riserva per formare il Governo che dovrebbe giurare nella stessa giornata di domani. Il discorso di insediamento alle Camere che dovrebbe essere tenuto lunedì.


----------



## runner (27 Aprile 2013)

scrivo questo commento prima che si sappia ufficialmente tutto
una domanda, una riflessione su quello che vuole dire essere civili ed evoluti politicamente

ma al di là delle differenze e dei programmi, perchè in situazioni come quella attuale non si può puntare davvero a un governo che abbia l' appoggio di tutti?
il parlamento è fatto per conoscersi e per parlare e al di là delle battute sull' inciucio e le suggestioni idealistiche, dovremmo accettare il fatto che hanno perso tutti gli schieramenti e che si può tutti fare qualcosa di oggettivamente utile in un periodo difficile....
poi tornare a votare per risentire una campagna elettorale estenuante?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Letta al Quirinale, riferira' su consultazioni

Ansa

La Repubblica riporta indiscrezioni sui possibili ministri: 5 ministri Pdl: Alfano, Lupi, Bernini (o De Girolamo), Lorenzin e Quagliariello". Per il Pd Orlando, Franceschini, Delrio, Carrozza (all'Istruzione). Forse Saccomanni all'Economia. Per il ministero della Giustizia non ci sarebbe un nome "certo".


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2013)

Nessun ministero ai 5 Stelle? Larghe intese cit.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nessun ministero ai 5 Stelle? Larghe intese cit.



I 5S non si mischiano con nessuno....


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nessun ministero ai 5 Stelle? Larghe intese cit.


Ma se hanno detto che non votano la fiducia (e di conseguenza che vanno all'opposizione) che ministeri dovevano dargli?


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nessun ministero ai 5 Stelle? Larghe intese cit.



Non sostengono il Governo,non danno di conseguenza la fiducia,lo definiscono(giustamente)una pastrocchia immonda,non vedo come possa ottenere ma anche volere un ministero del prossimo governo letta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I 5S non si mischiano con nessuno....





#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma se hanno detto che non votano la fiducia (e di conseguenza che vanno all'opposizione) che ministeri dovevano dargli?





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non sostengono il Governo,non danno di conseguenza la fiducia,lo definiscono(giustamente)una pastrocchia immonda,non vedo come possa ottenere ma anche volere un ministero del prossimo governo letta.



Offrire loro un ministero sarebbe stato un segnale di apertura. 
Però avremo la Gelmini dai....


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Offrire loro un ministero sarebbe stato un segnale di apertura.
> Però avremo la Gelmini dai....


Avrebbero rifiutato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Avrebbero rifiutato.



In quel caso gli oppositori del 5 stelle avrebbero ottenuto un qualcosa da usare contro di loro. I 5 stelle si sono lamentati di essere stati coinvolti poco, ecco ipotizzando quello che hai detto tu non avrebbero più avuto modo di lamentarsi.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In quel caso gli oppositori del 5 stelle avrebbero ottenuto un qualcosa da usare contro di loro. I 5 stelle si sono lamentati di essere stati coinvolti poco, ecco ipotizzando quello che hai detto tu non avrebbero più avuto modo di lamentarsi.



Darren Grillo sta sputando su qualsiasi cosa. Se gli offrivano un ministero avrebbe gridato al tentativo di minare la sua integrità.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Offrire loro un ministero sarebbe stato un segnale di apertura.
> Però avremo la Gelmini dai....


Sarebbe stato da **********... Comunque preferisco la Carfagna


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren Grillo sta sputando su qualsiasi cosa. Se gli offrivano un ministero avrebbe gridato al tentativo di minare la sua integrità.



Il m5s ha chiesto la presidenza del copasir, cosa che non hanno ancora ottenuto.


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato da **********... Comunque preferisco la Carfagna


concordo...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

*Letta sta leggendo la lista dei ministri.*


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2013)

nomi da incubo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il m5s ha chiesto la presidenza del copasir, cosa che non hanno ancora ottenuto.



..e non è detto che avranno....


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In quel caso gli oppositori del 5 stelle avrebbero ottenuto un qualcosa da usare contro di loro. I 5 stelle si sono lamentati di essere stati coinvolti poco, ecco ipotizzando quello che hai detto tu non avrebbero più avuto modo di lamentarsi.



Però se avessero accettato avrebbero mostrato incoerenza nei confronti del loro elettorato,cioè non potevano mischiarsi con la vecchia casta tanto odiata.


----------



## juventino (27 Aprile 2013)

Squadra di governo inguardabile.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2013)

alfano ministro dell'interno... ho detto tutto


----------



## Vinz (27 Aprile 2013)

ESTERI. Emma Bonino.
ECONOMIA. Fabrizio Saccomanni.
INTERNO. Angelino Alfano.
GIUSTIZIA. Annamaria Cancellieri.
DIFESA. Mario Mauro.
LAVORO. Enrico Giovannini.
SVILUPPO. Flavio Zanonato.
TRASPORTI. Maurizio Lupi.
POLITICHE AGRICOLE. Nunzia di Girolamo.
AMBIENTE. Andrea Orlando.
ISTRUZIONE. Maria Chiara Carrozza.
BENI CULTURALI. Massimo Brai.
SALUTE. Beatrice Lorenzin.
Ministri senza portafoglio: Enzo Moavero Milanesi. Graziano Delrio. Carlo Trigilia. Dario Franceschini. Gaetano Quagliariello. Cecile Quienge. Josefa Idem. Giampiero Dalia.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2013)

darren marshall ha scritto:


> in quel caso gli oppositori del 5 stelle avrebbero ottenuto un qualcosa da usare contro di loro.* i 5 stelle si sono lamentati di essere stati coinvolti poco*, ecco ipotizzando quello che hai detto tu non avrebbero più avuto modo di lamentarsi.


lol


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2013)

*Ecco la lista dei ministri del governo Letta*:

Ministero dell'Interno e vicepremier: Angelino Alfano
All'economia Fabrizio Saccomanni
Agli Esteri Emma Bonino
Alla Difesa Mario Mauro
Alla Giustizia Annamaria Cancellieri
Agli affari europei Enzo Moavero
Affari regionali Graziano Delrio
Maurizio Lupi alle Infrastrutture. Enrico Giovannini al Lavoro. Alla Coesione territoriale Carlo Trigilia. Rapporti con il Parlamento Dario Franceschini. Pari opportunità Iosefa Idem. Semplificazione Giampiero D'Alia. Sviluppo economico Zanonato. Politiche agricole Nunzia De Girolamo. Università e ricerca Mariachiara Carrozza. Salute Beatrice Lorenzin. Gaetano Quagliariello agli Affari costituzionali


----------



## Doctore (27 Aprile 2013)

Da italiano mi auguro che questo governo possa governare al meglio...non capisco tutte queste critiche


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2013)

da segnalare l'ex canoista Josefa Idem neo ministro alle pari opportunita'


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2013)

"Alfano vice-premier? Siamo seri." (cit.)


----------



## Vinz (27 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Da italiano mi auguro che questo governo possa governare al meglio...non capisco tutte queste critiche



Mi chiedo come possa governare insieme gente che ha visioni diametralmente opposte. Mi sa che alle prossime elezioni Grillo prende il 90%


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come possa governare insieme gente che ha visioni diametralmente opposte. Mi sa che alle prossime elezioni Grillo prende il 90%



Vinz il potere e la paura di perderlo uniscono più di ogni cosa. Quanto a Grillo, per me, ha perso l'occasione di contare qualcosa.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2013)

pdl che ha + ministeri del pd sia numericamente che come importanza


----------



## Doctore (27 Aprile 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come possa governare insieme gente che ha visioni diametralmente opposte. Mi sa che alle prossime elezioni Grillo prende il 90%


ma c era un alternativa?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> pdl che ha + ministeri del pd sia numericamente che come importanza


e allora?il il pd ha il premier...mi pare abbastanza equilibrato


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma c era un alternativa?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



si perchè letta è esattamente uno di sinistra


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Il Governo ora c'è. Vediamo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2013)

Penosi.

È da quando andavo alle elementari che quelli del PD scendevano in piazza a parlare di caimano,fascista,dittatore,quasi regime,mafioso e pure pedofilo.
Da 20 anni rompono le scatole col perfido Abberluscone,il Signore del Male,colui che porterà 1000 anni di tenebre in Italia con i suoi amici nazifascioleghisti. 
Da 20 anni dicono: "Norvegesi,invadeteci",scrivono lettere di scuse ai giornali di mezzo mondo,cantano le canzoni della resistenza e attribuiscono tutti i mali del Paese a Berlusconi. Parlano del Berlusconismo,una ideologia pericolosissima che sarebbe un mix tra il Nazionalsocialismo e i programmi di Maria de Filippi.


E ora...hanno fatto il Governo con Berlusconi!


----------



## Doctore (27 Aprile 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> si perchè letta è esattamente uno di sinistra


cosa ci volevi mettere vendola?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2013)

Che roba abominevole


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2013)

Bah,spero che questa accozzaglia,poltiglia,chiamatela come ve pare,cerchi di attuare le riforme che possano migliore la condizione odierna.Forse il tutto è una chimera,però vediamo un po'.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2013)

Mi piace moltissimo la scelta di Saccomanni all'Economia, non mi piacciono proprio le scelte di Zanonato allo Sviluppo e di Lorenzin alla Salute (una con il diploma del liceo classico al Ministero della Salute?!?!)


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Amici quello presentato oggi, dopo il rifiuto del M5S al Pd, è il Governo con l'unica maggioranza possibile. Grillo aveva la possibilità di evitare un accordo PD-PDL perché era stato la prima scelta di Bersani che ha preferito ridicolizzare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2013)

Non me ne intendo piu di tanto di politica speriamo bene va abbiamo bisogno di tirarci su.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Penosi.
> 
> È da quando andavo alle elementari che quelli del PD scendevano in piazza a parlare di caimano,fascista,dittatore,quasi regime,mafioso e pure pedofilo.
> Da 20 anni rompono le scatole col perfido Abberluscone,il Signore del Male,colui che porterà 1000 anni di tenebre in Italia con i suoi amici nazifascioleghisti.
> ...


Effettivamente meglio star lì a guardarsi o (perchè no?) pubblicare qualcosa sul blog come fa lo zio Beppe. 

La gente vuole un governo, non le manifestazioni per Rodotà


----------



## Lollo7zar (27 Aprile 2013)

La lorenzin alla salute


----------



## Doctore (27 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici quello presentato oggi, dopo il rifiuto del M5S al Pd, è il Governo con l'unica maggioranza possibile. Grillo aveva la possibilità di evitare un accordo PD-PDL perché era stato la prima scelta di Bersani che ha preferito ridicolizzare.


il m5s non vuole mescolarsi preferisce fare numero in parlamento senza essere determinante.


----------



## runner (27 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici quello presentato oggi, dopo il rifiuto del M5S al Pd, è il Governo con l'unica maggioranza possibile. Grillo aveva la possibilità di evitare un accordo PD-PDL perché era stato la prima scelta di Bersani che ha preferito ridicolizzare.



hai perfettamente ragione che questo sia l' unico governo (o quasi) possibile

diciamo che forse il Bersa non è che sia stato molto accattivante col M5S ad essere proprio sinceri


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici quello presentato oggi, dopo il rifiuto del M5S al Pd, è il Governo con l'unica maggioranza possibile. Grillo aveva la possibilità di evitare un accordo PD-PDL perché era stato la prima scelta di Bersani che ha preferito ridicolizzare.


si era capito dalle elzioni che l'unico risultato possibile dopo il suicidio politico di Bersani era questo, o il ritorno immediato alle urne col rischio possibile di un nuovo risultato identico. A prescindere da qualsiasi idea politica,mi auguro che Letta e la sua squadra possano fare bene x il Bene del nostro malandato Paese


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Effettivamente meglio star lì a guardarsi o (perchè no?) pubblicare qualcosa sul blog come fa lo zio Beppe.
> 
> La gente vuole un governo, non le manifestazioni per Rodotà



Spiacente,non sono un grillino.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Aprile 2013)

Mi piace la conferma di Moavero, ma d'altronde i ministeri non servono quasi più a nulla


----------



## Prinz (27 Aprile 2013)

Lorenzin e De Girolamo: penso solo a tutte le volte che ho desiderato poter entrare nello schermo della tv per riempire di ceffoni ste due cretine e giustamente me le ritrovo Ministri della Repubblica. Due facce da schiaffi insopportabili


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Aprile 2013)

Zanonato.

Addio


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2013)

Ogni nazione ha il governo che si merita.


----------



## Hammer (27 Aprile 2013)

La Lorenzin? Qui ci vuole gente che sappia cosa succeda dentro gli ospedali.

Per inciso, con un diploma di liceo non mi fanno nemmeno pulire i cessi del più lurido McDonalds italiano.


----------



## Vinz (27 Aprile 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> pdl che ha + ministeri del pd sia numericamente che come importanza



A dire il vero sono 5 del PDL, 9 PD. Gli altri sono di Scelta civica, Radicali, ecc.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Governo Letta, Napolitano: “Esecutivo politico nato da intesa tra i partiti”


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Previsto oggi alle 11:30 il giuramento del nuovo Governo.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Aprile 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Zanonato.
> 
> Addio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2013)

certo che il pd ha una serie di poltroncine una piu inutile dell'altra


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2013)

Qualcuno mi deve spiegare quali competenze avrebbe la Lorenzin per fare il Ministro della Salute. Prevedo tempi ancora più difficili per la nostra sanità.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi deve spiegare quali competenze avrebbe la Lorenzin per fare il Ministro della Salute. Prevedo tempi ancora più difficili per la nostra sanità.



Pensato anche io.
Ma pure quello dello sviluppo economico eh...


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2013)

non m pare un governo pessimo su alcuni nomi, pessimo su altri.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Per la fiducia al suo Governo Letta interverrà alle ore 15 alla Camera dei Deputati, alle 18 ci sarà la discussione generale. Dalle 20 circa è previsto l'appello nominale mentre il voto di fiducia arriverà dopo le 21.

Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Letta taglierà l'Imu sulla prima casa 
Piano di riforme e meno austerity
Nel discorso (breve) per la fiducia il richiamo all'Europa 
e la nuova legge elettorale

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

In corso l'intervento di Letta alla Camera.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Letta: "Stop pagamento Imu di giugno". 

Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Letta: Letta: "No a aumento Iva. Via lo stipendio ai ministri parlamentari"

Ansa


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2013)

Mi sembrano buoni i propositi di Letta.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

L'intervento di Letta alla Camera: "Napolitano ha compiuto un gesto eccezionale, il presidente della Repubblica ci ha chiesto di parlare il linguaggio della verità. Ci ha concesso un'ultima opportunità, di dimostrarci degni di servire il Paese attraverso il rigore, l'esempio e le competenze in una delle stagioni più dolorose dell'Italia. La prima verità è che la situazione economica dell'Italia è ancora grave".

"Il debito pubblico - ha proseguito - grava come una macina sulle generazioni presenti e future, il grande sforzo di Monti è stata la premessa della crescita", ma "di solo risanamento l'Italia muore. Dopo più di un decennio senza crescita, le politiche per la ripresa non possono più attendere. Non c'è più tempo". 

"Nelle sedi europee - ha detto ancora Letta - individueremo le strategie per arrivare alla crescita senza compromettere il risanamento della finanza pubblica, l'Ue è in crisi di legittimità proprio quando i cittadini ne hanno bisogno. L'Europa può tornare a essere motore di sviluppo sostenibile solo se si apre. Non ci possno essere vincitori e vinti se l'Europa perde questa prova: sia nel Sud che nel Nord del Continente. Se avrò la vostra fiducia visiterò in un unico viaggio Bruxelles, Parigi e Berlino per dare subito il segno che il nostro è un governo europeista". "Bisogna superare l'attuale sistema di tassazione della prima casa, da subito con lo stop dei pagamenti di giugno", ha insistito. "Noi saremo seri e credibili sul risanamento dei conti pubblici - ha assicurato il presidente del Consiglio - basta con i debiti scaricati sulla vita delle generazioni successive, ecco perché la riduzione fiscale senza indebitamento sarà un obiettivo a tutto campo". "Coniugare una ferrea lotta all'evasione con un fisco amico dei cittadini senza che la parola Equitalia debba provocare dei brividi quando viene evocata", ha proseguito.

"La prima priorità del mio governo sarà la questione del lavoro. Solo con il lavoro si può uscire da l'impoverimento per una crescita non fine a se stessa ma in grado di portare benessere", ha spiegato il presidente del Consiglio. "Bisogna ridurre le restrizioni ai contratti a termine, aiuteremo le imprese ad assumere giovani a tempo indeterminato in una politica generale di riduzione del costo del lavoro. Non bastano gli incentivi monetari", ha promesso poi Letta. "Serve una politica industriale moderna che valorizzi i grandi attori ma anche piccole e medie imprese che sono il motore di sviluppo" e si deve "investire su ambiente e tecnologia", ha aggiunto. "Mai come oggi occorre fiducia reciproca - ha sottolineato - Imprese e lavoratori devono agire insieme, superare le contrapposizioni che hanno frenato il paese in passato. Sono sicuro che i sindacati, come in tanti momenti critici, saranno protagonisti". "Dobbiamo rilanciare il welfare tradizionale europeo, il nostro modello non basta più, deve essere più universalistico e meno corporativo aiutando i più bisognosi, migliorando gli ammortizzatori sociali estendendoli ai precari e si potranno studiare forme di reddito minimo per le famiglie bisognose con figli".

Letta sul tema dell'immigrazione: "Dobbiamo valorizzare i nuovi italiani. La nomina di Cecile Kyenge è una nuova concezione di confine: da barriera a speranza. L'integrazione si costruisce sui banchi della scuola e all'università". Il premier ha quindi annunciato che il governo nominerà "un commissario unico per l'Expo e nei prossimi giorni sarò a a Milano per partire per l'ultimo miglio". 

Sui costi della politica. "Bisogna recuperare decenza, sobrietà, scrupolo senso dell'onore e di servizio e, una banalità, la gestione del buon padre di famiglia - ha detto - Ognuno deve fare la sua parte. Per questo vi dico una cosa che nemmeno i miei ministri sanno: il primo atto del governo sarà eliminare con un atto d'urgenza lo stipendio per i ministri parlamentari che viene corrisposto in aggiunta all'indennità".

Letta sul finanziamento pubblico dei partiti: "Tutte le leggi introdotte dal '94 sui rimborsi elettorali - ha ammesso - sono state ipocrite e fallimentari: non rimborsi ma un finaziamento mascherato, di ammontare troppo elevato. E' solo una delle conferme che il sistema va rivoluzionato". Per questo, ha sostenuto Letta, "aboliamo la legge approvata e introduciamo più controlli e sanzioni anche sui gruppi regionali", imboccando la strada della "contribuzione" dei cittadini attraverso la dichiarazione dei redditi "all'attività politica dei partiti". Sempre in materia di tagli, Letta ha annunciato la soppressione delle Province.

Letta infine ha detto: "Rivendico con forza il temporaneo governo di servizio al paese tra forze eterogenee, credo non sia facile votare insieme, ma credo sia una scelta che meriti rispetto" perché è fondata su "principi più alti di coesione nazionale" e non di interesse personale. "Qui o si vince o si perde tutti insieme".


----------



## Solo (29 Aprile 2013)

Ancora un po' e prometteva di colonizzare la Luna, come Gingrich. Dove diavolo pensa di trovare tutti i soldi necessari? Da un'altra manovra? Non ci siamo.

Se è intelligente la prima cosa che fa è andare a Bruxelles e chiedere il rinvio del pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ancora un po' e prometteva di colonizzare la Luna, come Gingrich. Dove diavolo pensa di trovare tutti i soldi necessari? Da un'altra manovra? Non ci siamo.
> *
> Se è intelligente la prima cosa che fa è andare a Bruxelles e chiedere il rinvio del pareggio di bilancio.*


*
*

Secondo me conta proprio su quello.


----------



## smallball (29 Aprile 2013)

ha fatto un discorso molto coraggioso,di svolta


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Aprile 2013)

Gran bel discorso.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo che passi dalle parole ai fatti!!


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Il Governo Letta alla Camera ha attenuto 453 voti a favore e 153 contrari. Astensione della Lega.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

Il Governo Letta ottiene la fiducia anche al Senato con 233 sì, 59 no e 18 astensioni.

Ansa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2013)

bel discorso, mi sta dando fiducia...speriamo che si fa rispettare in Europa


----------



## Livestrong (30 Aprile 2013)

Quelli del pd sono davvero ridicoli. Con il voto palese e la minaccia di espulsione se la sono fatta sotto in molti


----------



## Hammer (30 Aprile 2013)

Che pena 'sto governo


----------



## Miro (30 Aprile 2013)

Vediamo, ormai ci rimane solo la speranza.

Certo è che è andato subito a mettersi a 90 dalla Markel.


----------



## Doctore (30 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Vediamo, ormai ci rimane solo la speranza.
> 
> Certo è che è andato subito a mettersi a 90 dalla Markel.


Non direi viste le ultime dichiarazioni ''Manterremo gli impegni presi in Europa, il tema delle forme e dei modi con cui troveremo le risorse è un fatto di casa nostra, non ho da spiegarlo a nessuno''
Ovviamente i fatti contano non le parole.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non direi viste le ultime dichiarazioni ''Manterremo gli impegni presi in Europa, il tema delle forme e dei modi con cui troveremo le risorse è un fatto di casa nostra, non ho da spiegarlo a nessuno''
> Ovviamente i fatti contano non le parole.



Ha fatto benissimo a rivendicare la nostra autonomia


----------



## juventino (1 Maggio 2013)

Le speranze e le aspettative sono ai minimi storici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

Per ora soltanto parole...


----------



## runner (1 Maggio 2013)

per ora sono insediati da due orette....

diamogli tempo


----------



## Miro (1 Maggio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non direi viste le ultime dichiarazioni ''Manterremo gli impegni presi in Europa, il tema delle forme e dei modi con cui troveremo le risorse è un fatto di casa nostra, non ho da spiegarlo a nessuno''
> Ovviamente i fatti contano non le parole.



Io sono fortemente anti-europeista, e vederlo andare subito dalla padrona Merkel dopo neanche un giorno dalla fiducia alle Camere mi ha fatto storcere il naso  spero non si faccia mettere i piedi in testa da Strasburgo.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Letta: "Le limitazioni dei contratti a termine possono generare problemi». La legge Fornero, «scritta bene per le fasi di sviluppo economico, ha alcuni punti che in recessione non vanno bene», dunque secondo il Presidente del Consiglio può essere rivista perché «Serve meno rigidità».

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Prinz (2 Maggio 2013)

Eccola lì la formula magica, le limitazioni ai contratti a termine e la rigidità creano problemi. Tipiche cose che direbbe e farebbe uno di sinistra, nel giorno della festa dei lavoratori per giunta.


----------



## James Watson (2 Maggio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Eccola lì la formula magica, le limitazioni ai contratti a termine e la rigidità creano problemi. Tipiche cose che direbbe e farebbe uno di sinistra, nel giorno della festa dei lavoratori per giunta.



mmm.. non capisco se sei ironico sul "di sinistra" oppure non hai capito quello che ha detto letta..


----------



## Prinz (2 Maggio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> mmm.. non capisco se sei ironico sul "di sinistra" oppure non hai capito quello che ha detto letta..



E' ovvio che sono ironico.


----------



## James Watson (2 Maggio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che sono ironico.



ah ok, perché se no non mi tornava


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Nominati i viceministri ed i sottosegretari: 
Dal sito del Governo:

Presidenza del Consiglio

Giovanni Legnini (Editoria e Attuazione Programma)
Sesa Amici (Rapporti con il Parlamento e coordinamento attività di Governo)
Sabrina De Camillis (Rapporti con il Parlamento e coord. attività Governo)
Walter Ferrazza (Affari Regionali e Autonomie)
Micaela Biancofiore (Pari Opportunità)
Gianfranco Miccichè (Pubblica Amministrazione e Semplificazione)

Interno
Filippo Bubbico (Viceministro)
Domenico Manzione 
Giampiero Bocci

Affari Esteri
Lapo Pistelli (Viceministro)
Bruno Archi (Viceministro)
Marta Dassù (Viceministro)
Mario Giro

Giustizia
Giuseppe Beretta 
Cosimo Ferri

Difesa
Roberta Pinotti
Gioacchino Alfano

Economia e Finanze
Stefano Fassina (Viceministro)
Luigi Casero (Viceministro)
Pierpaolo Baretta 
Alberto Giorgetti

Sviluppo Economico
Carlo Calenda (Viceministro)
Antonio Catricalà (Viceministro)
Simona Vicari
Claudio De Vincenti

Infrastrutture e Trasporti
Vincenzo De Luca (Viceministro)
Erasmo De Angelis
Rocco Girlanda

Politiche Agricole Forestali e Alimentari
Maurizio Martina 
Giuseppe Castiglione

Ambiente, Tutela del territorio e del mare
Marco Flavio Cirillo


Lavoro e Politiche Sociali 
Cecilia Guerra (Viceministro)
Jole Santelli
Carlo Dell’Aringa

Istruzione, Università e Ricerca
Gabriele Toccafondi
Marco Rossi Doria
Gianluca Galletti

Beni, Attività culturali e turismo
Simonetta Giordani 
Ilaria Borletti Buitoni

Salute
Paolo Fadda


----------



## Vinz (3 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nominati i viceministri ed i sottosegretari:
> Dal sito del Governo:
> 
> Presidenza del Consiglio
> ...


 [MENTION=110]Prinz[/MENTION] che ne pensi?


----------



## Prinz (3 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=7]Vinz[/MENTION] La situazione della viabilità e dei trasporti urbani a Salerno è tra le peggiori d'Europa, quindi ti lascio immaginare cosa penso della nomina


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2013)

Letta: «Subito nuova legge elettorale
Tagli a cultura e ricerca? Mi dimetterò»

Corriere della Sera


----------

